# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Русские былины

## Ramil

*Илья-Муромец и Соловей-Разбойник* 
Из того ли то из города из Мурома,
Из того села да Карачарова
Выезжал удаленький дородный добрый молодец.
Он стоял заутреню во Муроме,
А й к обеденке поспеть хотел он в стольный Киев-град.
Да й подъехал он ко славному ко городу к Чернигову. 
У того ли города Чернигова 
Нагнано-то силушки черным-черно, 
А й черным-черно, как черна ворона. 
Так пехотою никто тут не прохаживат, 
На добром коне никто тут не проезживат, 
Птица черный ворон не пролётыват, 
Серый зверь да не прорыскиват. 
А подъехал как ко силушке великоей, 
Он как стал-то эту силушку великую, 
Стал конем топтать да стал копьем колоть, 
А й побил он эту силу всю великую.
Он подъехал-то под славный под Чернигов-град, 
Выходили мужички да тут черниговски 
И отворяли-то ворота во Чернигов-град, 
А й зовут его в Чернигов воеводою. 
Говорит-то им Илья да таковы слова: 
- Ай же мужички да вы черниговски! 
Я не йду к вам во Чернигов воеводою. 
Укажите мне дорожку прямоезжую, 
Прямоезжую да в стольный Киев-град.
Говорили мужички ему черниговски:
- Ты, удаленький дородный добрый молодец,
Ай ты, славный богатырь да святорусский!
Прямоезжая дорожка заколодела,
Заколодела дорожка, замуравела.
А й по той ли по дорожке прямоезжею
Да й пехотою никто да не прохаживал,
На добром коне никто да не проезживал.
Как у той ли то у Грязи-то у Черноей,
Да у той ли у березы у покляпыя,
Да у той ли речки у Смородины,
У того креста у Леванидова
Сидит Соловей Разбойник на сыром дубу,
Сидит Соловей Разбойник Одихмантьев сын.
А то свищет Соловей да по-соловьему,
Он кричит, злодей-разбойник, по-звериному,
И от его ли то от посвиста соловьего,
И от его ли то от покрика звериного
Те все травушки-муравы уплетаются,
Все лазоревы цветочки осыпаются,
Темны лесушки к земле все приклоняются, -
А что есть людей - то все мертвы лежат.
Прямоезжею дороженькой - пятьсот есть верст,
А й окольноей дорожкой - цела тысяча.
Он спустил добра коня да й богатырского, 
Он поехал-то дорожкой прямоезжею. 
Его добрый конь да богатырский 
С горы на гору стал перескакивать, 
С холмы на холмы стал перамахивать, 
Мелки реченьки, озерка промеж ног пускал. 
Подъезжает он ко речке ко Смородине, 
Да ко тоей он ко Грязи он ко Черноей, 
Да ко тою ко березе ко покляпыя, 
К тому славному кресту ко Леванидову. 
Засвистал-то Соловей да по-соловьему, 
Закричал злодей-разбойник по-звериному - 
Так все травушки-муравы уплеталися, 
Да й лазоревы цветочки осыпалися, 
Темны лесушки к земле все приклонилися.
Его добрый конь да богатырский 
А он на корни да спотыкается - 
А й как старый-от казак да Илья Муромец
Берет плеточку шелковую в белу руку, 
А он бил коня да по крутым ребрам, 
Говорил-то он, Илья, таковы слова:
- Ах ты, волчья сыть да й травяной мешок!
Али ты идти не хошь, али нести не можь?
Что ты на корни, собака, спотыкаешься?
Не слыхал ли посвиста соловьего,
Не слыхал ли покрика звериного,
Не видал ли ты ударов богатырскиих?
А й тут старыя казак да Илья Муромец
Да берет-то он свой тугой лук разрывчатый,
Во свои берет во белы он во ручушки.
Он тетивочку шелковеньку натягивал,
А он стрелочку каленую накладывал,
Он стрелил в того-то Соловья Разбойника,
Ему выбил право око со косицею,
Он спустил-то Соловья да на сыру землю,
Пристегнул его ко правому ко стремечку булатному,
Он повез его по славну по чисту полю,
Мимо гнездышка повез да соловьиного.
Во том гнездышке да соловьиноем 
А случилось быть да и три дочери, 
А й три дочери его любимыих. 
Больша дочка - эта смотрит во окошечко косявчато, 
Говорит она да таковы слова:
- Едет-то наш батюшка чистым полем, 
А сидит-то на добром коне, 
А везет он мужичища-деревенщину 
Да у правого у стремени прикована.
Поглядела как другая дочь любимая, 
Говорила-то она да таковы слова:
- Едет батюшка раздольицем чистым полем, 
Да й везет он мужичища-деревенщину 
Да й ко правому ко стремени прикована, - 
Поглядела его меньша дочь любимая, 
Говорила-то она да таковы слова:
- Едет мужичище-деревенщина,
Да й сидит мужик он на добром коне,
Да й везет-то наша батюшка у стремени,
У булатного у стремени прикована - 
Ему выбито-то право око со косицею.
Говорила-то й она да таковы слова:
- А й же мужевья наши любимые! 
Вы берите-ко рогатины звериные, 
Да бегите-ко в раздольице чисто поле, 
Да вы бейте мужичища-деревенщину!
Эти мужевья да их любимые,
Зятевья-то есть да соловьиные,
Похватали как рогатины звериные,
Да и бежали-то они да й во чисто поле
Ко тому ли к мужичище-деревенщине,
Да хотят убить-то мужичища-деревенщину.
Говорит им Соловей Разбойник Одихмантьев сын:
- Ай же зятевья мои любимые! 
Побросайте-ка рогатины звериные, 
Вы зовите мужика да деревенщину, 
В свое гнездышко зовите соловьиное, 
Да кормите его ествушкой сахарною, 
Да вы пойте его питьецом медвяныим, 
Да й дарите ему дары драгоценные!
Эти зятевья да соловьиные 
Побросали-то рогатины звериные, 
А й зовут мужика да й деревенщину 
Во то гнездышко да соловьиное.
Да й мужик-то деревенщина не слушался,
А он едет-то по славному чисту полю
Прямоезжею дорожкой в стольный Киев-град.
Он приехал-то во славный стольный Киев-град
А ко славному ко князю на широкий двор.
А й Владимир-князь он вышел со божьей церкви,
Он пришел в палату белокаменну,
Во столовую свою во горенку,
Он сел есть да пить да хлеба кушати,
Хлеба кушати да пообедати.
А й тут старыя казак да Илья Муромец
Становил коня да посередь двора,
Сам идет он во палаты белокаменны.
Проходил он во столовую во горенку,
На пяту он дверь-то поразмахивал*.
Крест-от клал он по-писаному,
Вел поклоны по-ученому,
На все на три, на четыре на сторонки низко кланялся,
Самому князю Владимиру в особину,
Еще всем его князьям он подколенныим.
Тут Владимир-князь стал молодца выспрашивать:
- Ты скажи-тко, ты откулешний, дородный добрый молодец, 
Тебя как-то, молодца, да именем зовут, 
Величают, удалого, по отечеству?
Говорил-то старыя казак да Илья Муромец:
- Есть я с славного из города из Мурома, 
Из того села да Карачарова, 
Есть я старыя казак да Илья Муромец, 
Илья Муромец да сын Иванович.
Говорит ему Владимир таковы слова:
- Ай же старыя казак да Илья Муромец!
Да й давно ли ты повыехал из Мурома
И которою дороженькой ты ехал в стольный Киев-град?
Говорил Илья он таковы слова:
- Ай ты славныя Владимир стольно-киевский!
Я стоял заутреню христосскую во Муроме,
А й к обеденке поспеть хотел я в стольный Киев-град,
То моя дорожка призамешкалась.
А я ехал-то дорожкой прямоезжею,
Прямоезжею дороженькой я ехал мимо-то Чернигов-град, 
Ехал мимо эту Грязь да мимо Черную, 
Мимо славну реченьку Смородину, 
Мимо славную березу ту покляпую, 
Мимо славный ехал Леванидов крест.
Говорил ему Владимир таковы слова:
- Ай же мужичища-деревенщина, 
Во глазах, мужик, да подлыгаешься, 
Во глазах, мужик, да насмехаешься! 
Как у славного у города Чернигова
Нагнано тут силы много множество -
То пехотою никто да не прохаживал
И на добром коне никто да не проезживал,
Туда серый зверь да нз прорыскивал,
Птица черный ворон не пролетывал.
А й у той ли то у Грязи-то у Черноей,
Да у славноей у речки у Смородины,
А й у той ли у березы у покляпыя,
У того креста у Леванидова
Соловей сидит Разбойник Одихмантьев сын.
То как свищет Соловей да по-соловьему,
Как кричит злодей-разбойник по-звериному -
То все травушки-муравы уплетаются,
А лазоревы цветочки прочь осыпаются,
Темны лесушки к земле все приклоняются,
А что есть людей - то все мертвы лежат.
Говорил ему Илья да таковы слова:
- Ты, Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский! 
Соловей Разбойник на твоем дворе. 
Ему выбито ведь право око со косицею, 
И он ко стремени булатному прикованный.
То Владимир-князь-от стольно-киевский
Он скорёшенько вставал да на резвы ножки,
Кунью шубоньку накинул на одно плечко,
То он шапочку соболью на одно ушко,
Он выходит-то на свой-то на широкий двор
Посмотреть на Соловья Разбойника.
Говорил-то ведь Владимир-князь да таковы слова:
- Засвищи-тко, Соловей, ты по-соловьему, 
Закричи-тко ты, собака, по-звериному.
Говорил-то Соловей ему Разбойник Одихмантьев сын:
- Не у вас-то я сегодня, князь, обедаю, 
А не вас-то я хочу да и послушати. 
Я обедал-то у старого казака Ильи Муромца, 
Да его хочу-то я послушати.
Говорил-то как Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский.
- Ай же старыя казак ты Илья Муромец!
Прикажи-тко засвистать ты Соловья да й по-соловьему, 
Прикажи-тко закричать да по-звериному.
Говорил Илья да таковы слова:
- Ай же Соловей Разбойник Одихмантьев сын! 
Засвищи-тко ты во полсвиста соловьего, 
Закричи-тко ты во полкрика звериного.
Говорил-то ему Соловой Разбойник Одихмантьев сын:
- Ай же старыя казак ты Илья Муромец!
Мои раночки кровавы запечатались,
Да не ходят-то мои уста сахарные,
Не могу я засвистать да й по-соловьему,
Закричать-то не могу я по-звериному.
А й вели-тко князю ты Владимиру
Налить чару мне да зелена вина.
Я повыпью-то как чару зелена вина -
Мои раночки кровавы поразойдутся,
Да й уста мои сахарны порасходятся,
Да тогда я засвищу да по-соловьему,
Да тогда я закричу да по-звериному.
Говорил Илья тут князю он Владимиру:
- Ты, Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский, 
Ты поди в свою столовую во горенку, 
Наливай-то чару зелена вина. 
Ты не малую стопу - да полтора ведра, 
Подноси-тко к Соловью к Разбойнику. - 
То Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский, 
Он скоренько шел в столову свою горенку, 
Наливал он чару зелена вина, 
Да не малу он стопу - да полтора ведра, 
Разводил медами он стоялыми, 
Приносил-то он ко Соловью Разбойнику. 
Соловей Разбойник Одихмантьев сын 
Принял чарочку от князя он одной ручкой, 
Выпил чарочку ту Соловей одним духом.
Засвистал как Соловей тут по-соловьему, 
Закричал Разбойник по-звериному - 
Маковки на теремах покривились, 
А околенки во теремах рассыпались. 
От него, от посвиста соловьего,
А что есть-то людушек - так все мертвы лежат, 
А Владимир-князь-от стольно-киевский 
Куньей шубонькой он укрывается.
А й тут старый-от казак да Илья Муромец, 
Он скорешенько садился на добра коня, 
А й он вез-то Соловья да во чисто поле, 
И он срубил ему да буйну голову. 
Говорил Илья да таковы слова: 
- Тебе полно-тко свистать да по-соловьему, 
Тебе полно-тко кричать да по-звериному, 
Тебе полно-тко слезить да отцов-матерей, 
Тебе полно-тко вдовить да жен молодыих, 
Тебе полно-тко спущать-то сиротать да малых детушек! 
А тут Соловью ему й славу поют, 
А й славу поют ему век по веку!

----------


## Ramil

*Илья-Муромец и Калин-царь* 
Как Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский 
Поразгневался на старого казака Илью Муромца, 
Засадил его во погреб во холодный 
Да на три года поры-времени.
А у славного у князя у Владимира 
Была дочь да одинакая.
Она видит - это дело есть немалое, 
А что посадил Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский
Старого казака Илью Муромца 
В тот во погреб во холодный,
А он мог бы постоять один за веру, за отечество, 
Мог бы постоять один за Киев- град, 
Мог бы постоять один за церкви за соборные, 
Мог бы поберечь он князя да Владимира, 
Мог бы поберечь Апраксу-королевичну. 
Приказала сделать да ключи поддельные, 
Положила-то людей да патаённыих, 
Приказала-то на погреб на холодный 
Да снести перины да подушечки пуховые, 
Одеяла приказала снести теплые, 
Она яствушку поставить да хорошую
И одежду сменять с ново на ново 
Тому старому казаку Илье Муромцу, 
А Владимир-князь про то не ведает.
Воспылал-то тут собака Калин-царь на Киев гряд,
И хочет он разорить да стольный Киев-град, 
Чернедь-мужичков он всех повырубить, 
Божьи церкви все на дым спустить, 
Князю-то Владимиру да голову срубить 
Да со той Апраксой-королевичной. 
Посылает-то собака Калин-царь посланника, 
А посланника во стольный Киев-град, 
И дает ему он грамоту посыльную, 
И посланнику-то он наказывал: 
- Как поедешь ты во стольный Киев-град, 
Будешь ты, посланник, в стольном во Киеве 
Да у славного у князя у Владимира, 
Будешь на его на широком дворе,
И сойдешь как тут ты со добра коня, 
Да й спускай коня ты на посыльный двор,
Сам поди-тко во палату белокаменну. 
Да й пройдешь палатой белокаменной,
Да й войдешь в его столовую во горенку. 
На пяту ты дверь да поразмахивай,
Подходи-ка ты ко столику к дубовому. 
Становись-ка супротив князя Владимира, 
Полагай-ка грамоту на золот стол, 
Говори-тко князю ты Владимиру: 
" Ты, Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский, 
Ты бери-тко грамоту посыльную 
Да смотри, что в грамоте написано, 
Да смотри, что в грамоте да напечатано.
Очищай-ко ты все улички стрелецкие, 
Все великие дворы да княженецкие. 
По всему-то городу по Киеву 
А по всем по улицам широкиим, 
Да по всем-то переулкам княженецкиим 
Наставь сладких хмельныих напиточков, 
Чтоб стояли бочка о бочку близко поблизку, 
Чтобы было у чего стоять собаке царю Калину
Со своими-то войсками со великими 
Во твоем во городе во Киеве".
То Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский
Брал-то книгу он посыльную,
Да и грамоту ту распечатывал
И смотрел, что в грамоте написано,
И смотрел, что в грамоте да напечатано:
А что велено очистить улицы стрелецкие
И большие дворы княженецкие
Да наставить сладких хмельныих напиточков
А по всем по улицам широкиим
Да по всем переулкам княженецкиим.
Тут Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский
Видит - есть это дело немалое,
А немало дело-то - великое.
А садился-то Владимир-князь да на червленый стул 
Да писал-то ведь он грамоту повинную: 
"Ай же ты, собака да и Калин-царь! 
Дай-ка мне ты поры-времячка на три года, 
На три года дай и на три месяца, 
На три месяца да еще на три дня 
Мне очистить улицы стрелецкие, 
Все великие дворы да княженецкие, 
Накурить мне сладкиих хмельных напиточков 
Да й поставить по всему-то городу по Киеву, 
Да й по всем по улицам широкиим, 
По всем славным переулкам княжецкиим".
Отсылает эту грамоту повинную,
Отсылает ко собаке царю Калину.
А й собака тот да Калин-царь
Дал ему он поры времячка на три года,
На три года и на три месяца,
На три месяца да еще на три дня.
Еще день за день как и дождь дождит,
А неделя за неделей как река бежит -
Прошло поры-времячка да три года,
А три года да три месяца,
А три месяца да еще три-то дня.
Тут подъехал ведь собака Калин-царь,
Он подъехал вбдь под Киев-град
Со своими со войсками со великими.
Тут Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский 
Он по горенке да стал похаживать, 
С ясных очушек он ронит слезы ведь горючие, 
Шелковым платком князь утирается, 
Говорит Владимир-князь да таковы слова:
- Нет жива-то старого казака Ильи Муромца,
Некому стоять теперь за веру, за отечество,
Некому стоять за церкви ведь за божий,
Некому стоять-то ведь за Киев-град,
Да ведь некому сберечь князя Владимира
Да и той Апраксы-королевичны!
Говорит ему любима дочь да таковы слова:
- Ай ты, батюшка Владимир-князь наш стольно-киевский!
Ведь есть жив-то старыя казак да Илья Муромец, 
Ведь он жив на погребе холодноем.
Тут Владимир-князь-от стольно-киевский
Он скорёшенько берет да золоты ключи
Да идет на погреб на холодный,
Отмыкает он скоренько погреб да холодный
Да подходит ко решеткам ко железныим,
Разорил-то он решетки да железные -
Да там старыя казак да Илья Муромец.
Он во погребе сидит-то, сам не старится,
Там перинушки-подушечки пуховые,
Одеяла снесены там теплые,
Яствушка поставлена хорошая,
А одежица на нем да живет сменная.
Он берет его за ручушки за белые,
За его за перстни за злачёные,
Выводил его со погреба холодного,
Приводил его в палату белокаменну,
Становил-то он Илью да супротив себя,
Целовал в уста сахарные,
Заводил его за столики дубовые,
Да садил Илью-то он подле себя
И кормил его да яствушкой сахарнею,
Да поил-то питьицем медвяныим,
И говорил-то он Илье да таковы слова:
- Ай же старыя казак да Илья Муромец! 
Наш-то Киев-град нынь да в полону стоит. 
Обошел собака Калин-царь наш Киев-град 
Со своими со войсками со великими.
А постой-ка ты за веру, за отечество, 
И постой-ка ты за славный Киев-град,
Да постой за матушки божьи церкви, 
Да постой-ка ты за князя за Владимира, 
Да постой-ка за Апраксу-королевичну!
Так тут старыя казак да Илья Муромец
Выходит он со палаты белокаменной,
Шел по городу он да по Киеву,
Заходил в свою палату белокаменну
Да спросил-то как он паробка любимого.
Шел со паробком да со любимыим
А на свой на славный на широкий двор,
Заходил он во конюшенку в стоялую,
Посмотрел добра коня он богатырского
Говорил Илья да таковы слова:
- Ай же ты, мой паробок любимый,
Верный ты слуга мой безызменныи,
Хорошо держал моего коня ты богатырского!-
Целовал его он во уста сахарные,
Выводил добра коня с конюшенки стоялый
А й на тот же славный на широкий двор.
А й тут старыя казак да Илья Муромец
Стал добра коня тут он заседлывать.
На коня накладывает потничек,
А на потничек накладывает войлочек -
Потничек он клал да ведь шелковенький,
А на потничек подкладывал подпотничек,
На подпотничек седелко клал черкасское,
А черкасское седёлышко недержано,
И подтягивал двенадцать подпругов шелковыих,
И шпенёчики он втягивал булатные,
А стремяночки покладывал булатные,
Пряжечки покладывал он красна золота,
Да не для красы-угожества -
Ради крепости всё богатырскоей:
Еще подпруги шелковы тянутся, да они не рвутся,
Да булат-железо гнется - не ломается,
Пряжечки-то красна золота,
Они мокнут, да не ржавеют.
И садился тут Илья да на добра коня, 
Брал с собой доспехи крепки богатырские:
Во-первых, брал палицу булатную, 
Во-вторых, копье брал мурзамецкое, 
А еще брал саблю свою острую, 
Еще брал шалыгу подорожную, 
И поехал он из города из Киева.
Выехал Илья да во чисто поле,
И подъехал он ко войскам ко татарскиим
Посмотреть на войска на татарские.
Нагнано-то силы много множество.
Как от покрика от человечьего,
Как от ржанья лошадиного
Унывает сердце человеческо.
Тут старыя казак да Илья Муромец
Он поехал по раздольицу чисту полю,
Не мог конца-краю силушке наехати.
Он повыскочил на гору на высокую,
Посмотрел на все на три, четыре стороны,
Посмотрел на силушку татарскую -
Конца-краю силе насмотреть не мог.
И повыскочил он на гору на другую,
Посмотрел на все на три, четыре стороны -
Конца-краю силе насмотреть не мог.
Он спустился с той горы да со высокия,
Да он ехал по раздольицу чисту полю
И повыскочил на третью гору на высокую,
Посмотрел-то под восточную ведь сторону.
Насмотрел он под восточной стороной,
Насмотрел он там шатры белы,
И у белыих шатров-то кони богатырские.
Он спустился с той горы высокий
И поехал по раздольицу чисту полю.
Приезжал Илья к шатрам ко белыим,
Как сходил Илья да со добра коня.
Да у тех шатров у белыих
А там стоят кони богатырские,
У того ли полотна стоят у белого,
Они зоблят-то пшену да белоярову*.
Говорит Илья да таковы слова:
- Поотведать мне-ка счастия великого.-
Он накинул поводы шелковые
На добра коня на богатырского
Да спустил коня ко полотну ко белому:
- А й допустят ли то кони богатырские 
Моего коня да богатырского 
Ко тому ли полотну ко белому 
Позобать пшену да белоярову?
Его добрый конь идет-то грудью к полотну, 
А идет зобать пшену да белоярову. 
Старый казак да Илья Муромец 
А идет он да во бел шатер.
Приходит Илья Муромец во бел шатер - 
В том белом шатре двенадцать-то богатырей, 
И богатыри всё святорусские. 
Они сели хлеба-соли кушати,
А и сели-то они да пообедати. 
Говорил Илья да таковы слова:
- Хлеб да соль, богатыри да святорусские, 
А й крёстный ты мой батюшка 
А й Самсон да ты Самойлович!
Говорит ему да крёстный батюшка:
- А й поди ты, крестничек любимыя, 
Старыя казак да Илья Муромец, 
А садись-ко с нами пообедати.
И он встал ли да на резвы ноги,
С Ильей Муромцем да поздоровались,
Поздоровались они да целовалися,
Посадили Илью Муромца да за единый стол
Хлеба-соли да покушати.
Их двенадцать-то богатырей,
Илья Муромец - да он тринадцатый.
Они попили, поели, пообедали, 
Выходили из-за стола из-за дубового, 
Они господу богу помолилися. 
Говорил им старыя казак да Илья Муромец:
- Крестный ты мой батюшка Самсон Самойлович, 
И вы, русские могучие богатыри! 
Вы седлайте-тко добрых коней,
А й садитесь вы да на добрых коней,
Поезжайте-тко да во раздольице чисто поле,
А й под тот под славный стольный Киев-град,
Как под нашим-то под городом под Киевом
А стоит собака Калин-царь,
А стоит со войсками со великими,
Разорить хочет он стольный Киев-град,
Чернедь-мужиков он всех повырубить,
Божьи церкви все на дым спустить,
Князю-то Владимиру да со Апраксой-королсвичной
Он срубить-то хочет буйны головы.
Вы постойте-ка за веру, за отечество,
Вы постойте-тко за славный стольный Киев-град,
Вы постойте-тко за церкви те за божий,
Вы поберегите-тко князя Владимира
И со той Апраксой-королевичной!-
Говорит ему Самсон Самойлович:
- Ай же крестничек ты мой любимыий,
Старыя казак да Илья Муромец!
А й не будем мы да и коней седлать,
И не будем мы садиться на добрых коней,
Не поедем мы во славно во чисто поле,
Да не будем мы стоять за веру, за отечество,
Да не будем мы стоять за стольный Киев-град,
Да не будем мы стоять за матушки божьи церкви,
Да не будем мы беречь князя Владимира
Да еще с Апраксой-королевичной:
У него ведь есте много да князей-бояр -
Кормит их и поит, да и жалует,
Ничего нам нет от князя от Владимира.-
Говорит-то старыя казак Илья Муромец:
- Ай же ты, мой крестный батюшка,
Ай Самсон да ты Самойлович!
Это дело у нас будет нехорошее,
Как собака Калин-царь он разорит да Киев-град,
Да он чернедь-мужиков-то всех повырубит...
Говорит ему Самсон Самойлович:
- Ай же крестничек ты мой любимыий,
Старыя казак да Илья Муромец!
А й не будем мы да и коней седлать,
И не будем мы садиться на добрых коней,
Не поедем мы во славно во чисто поле...
Да не будем мы беречь князя Владимира
Да еще с Апраксой-королевичной: 
У него ведь много есть князей-бояр - 
Кормит их и поит, да и жалует, 
Ничего нам нет от князя от Владимира.
А й тут старыя казак да Илья Муромец,
Он тут видит, что дело ему не полюби,
А й выходит-то Илья да со бела шатра,
Приходил к добру коню да богатырскому,
Брал его за поводы шелковые,
Отводил от полотна от белого,
А от той пшены от белояровой.
Да садился Илья на добра коня,
То он ехал по раздольицу чисту полю.
И подъехал он ко войскам ко татарскиим.
Не ясён сокол да напускает на гусей, на лебедей
Да на малых перелетных серых утушек -
Напускается богатырь святорусския
А на тую ли на силу на татарскую.
Он спустил коня да богатырского
Да поехал ли по той по силушке татарскоей.
Стал он силушку конем топтать,
Стал конем топтать, копьем колоть,
Стал он бить ту силушку великую -
А он силу бьет, будто траву косит.
Его добрый конь да богатырския
Испровещился языком человеческим:
- Ай же славный богатырь святорусский!
Хоть ты наступил на силу на великую,
Не побить тебе той силушки великий:
Нагнано у собаки царя Калина,
Нагнано той силы много множество.
И у него есть сильные богатыри,
Поляницы есть удалые;
У него, собаки царя Калина,
Сделано-то ведь три подкопа да глубокие
Да во славном раздольице чистом поле.
Когда будешь ездить по тому раздольицу чисту полю, 
Будешь бито-то силу ту великую; 
Так просядем мы в подкопы во глубокие - 
Так из первыих подкопов я повыскочу 
Да тебя оттуда я повыздану;
Как просядем мы в подкопы-то во другие -
И оттуда я повыскочу,
И тебя оттуда я повыздану;
Еще в третий подкопы во глубокие -
А ведь тут-то я повыскочу
Да тебя оттуда не повыздану:
Ты останешься в подкопах во глубокиих.
Еще старыя казак да Илья Муромец,
Ему дело-то ведь не слюбилося.
И берет он плетку шелкову в белы руки,
А он бьет кот да по крутым ребоам,
Говорил он коню таковы слова.
- Ай же ты, собачище изменное!
Я тебя кормлю, пою да и улаживаю,
А ты хочешь меня оставить во чистом поле
Да во тех подкопах во глубокиих!- 
И поехал Илья по раздольицу чисту полю 
Во тую во силушку великую, 
Стал конем топтать да и копьем колоть, 
И он бьет-то силу, как траву косит,
- У Ильи-то сила не уменьшится.
Он просел в подкопы во глубокие - 
Его добрый конь да сам повыскочил, 
Он повыскочил, Илью с собой повызданул.
Он пустил коня да богатырского
По тому раздольицу чисту полю
Во тую во силушку великую,
Стал конем топтать да и копьем колоть.
Он и бьет-то силу, как траву косит,-
У Ильи-то сила меньше ведь не ставится,
На добром коне сидит Илья, не старится.
Он просел с конем да богатырскиим, 
Он попал в подкопы-то во другие - 
Его добрый конь да сам повыскочил 
Да Илью с собой повызданул.
Он пустил коня да богатырского 
По тому раздольицу чисту полю
Во тую во силушку великую, 
Стал конем топтать да и копьем колоть
И он бьет-то силу, как траву косит,- 
У Ильи-то сила меньше ведь не ставится, 
На добром коне сидит Илья, не старится.
Он попал в подкопы-то во третий,
Он просел с конем в подкопы-то глубокие,
Его добрый конь да богатырский
Еще с третиих подкопов он повыскочил
Да оттуль Ильи он не повызданул.
Соскользнул Илья да со добра коня.
И остался он в подкопе во глубокоем.
Да пришли татары-то поганые,
Да хотели захватить они добра коня.
Его конь-то богатырский
Не сдался им во белы руки -
Убежал-то добрый конь да во чисто поле.
Тут пришли татары-то поганые,
Нападали на старого казака Илью Муромца,
А й сковали ему ножки резвые
И связали ему ручки белые.
Говорили-то татары таковы слова:
- Отрубить ему да буйную головушку!
Говорят ины татары таковы слова:
- Ай не надо рубить ему буйной головы - 
Мы сведем Илью к собаке царю Калину, 
Что он хочет, то над ним да сделает. 
Повели Илью да по чисту полю 
А ко тем палаткам полотняныим. 
Приводили ко палатке полотняноей,
Привели его к собаке царю Калину. 
Становили супротив собаки царя Калина, 
Говорили татары таковы слова:
- Ай же ты, собака да наш Калин-царь!
Захватили мы да старого казака Илью Муромца
Да во тех-то подкопах во глубокиих 
И привели к тебе, к собаке царю Калину, 
Что ты знаешь, то над ним и делаешь!
Тут собака Калин-царь говорил Илье да таковы слова:
- Ай ты, старый казак да Илья Муромец! 
Молодой щенок да напустил на силу на великую, 
Тебе где-то одному побить силу мою великую! 
Вы раскуйте-тко да ножки резвые, 
Развяжите-тко Илье да ручки белые.
И расковали ему ножки резвые,
Развязали ему ручки белые.
Говорил собака Калин-царь да таковы слова:
- Ай же старыя казак да Илья Муромец!
Да садись-ка ты со мной а за единый стол,
Ешь-ка яствушку мою сахарную,
Да и пей-ка мои питьица медвяные,
И одень-ко ты мою одежу драгоценную,
И держи-тко мою золоту казну,
Золоту казну держи по надобью -
Не служи-тко ты князю Владимиру,
Да служи-тко ты собаке царю Калину.-
Говорил Илья да таковы слова:
- А й не сяду я с тобою да за единый стол, 
И не буду есть твоих яствушек сахарниих, 
И не буду пить твоих питьицев медвяныих, 
И не буду носить твоей одежи драгоценный, 
И не буду держать твоей бессчетной золотой казны,
И не буду служить тебе, собаке царю Калину. 
Еще буду служить я за веру, за отечество, 
А й буду стоять за стольный за Киев-град, 
А буду стоять за князя за Владимира 
И со той Апраксой-королевичной.
Тут старый казак да Илья Муромец
Он выходит со палатки полотняноей
Да ушел в раздольице чисто поле.
Да теснить стали его татары-то поганые,
Хотят обневолить они старого казака Илью Муромца,
А у старого казака Ильи Муромца
При себе да не случилось-то доспехов крепкиих,
Нечем-то ему с татарами да попротивиться.
Старыя казак Илья Муромец Видит он - дело немалое.
Да схватил татарина он за ноги,
Так стал татарином помахивать,
Стал он бить татар татарином -
Й от него татары стали бегати.
И прошел он сквозь всю силушку татарскую.
Вышел он в раздольице чисто поле,
Да он бросил-то татарина да в сторону.
То идет он по раздольицу чисту полю, 
При себе-то нет коня да богатырского, 
При себе-то нет доспехов крепкиих. 
Засвистал в свисток Илья он богатырский - 
Услыхал его добрый конь во чистом поле, 
Прибежал он к старому казаку Илье Муромцу.
Еще старыя казак да Илья Муромец
Как садился он да на добра коня
И поехал по раздольицу чисту полю,
Выскочил он на гору на высокую,
Посмотрел-то он под восточную под сторону -
А й под той ли под восточной под сторонушкой,
А й у тех ли у шатров у белыих
Стоят добры кони богатырские.
А тут старый-то казак да Илья Муромец
Опустился он да со добра коня,
Брал свой тугой лук разрывчатый в белы ручки,
Натянул тетивочку шелковеньку,
Наложил он стрелочку каленую,
И он спускал ту стрелочку во бел шатер.
Говорил Илья да таковы слова:
- А лети-тко, стрелочка каленая,
- А лети-тко, стрелочка, во бел шатер, 
Да сними-тко крышу со бела шатра, 
Да пади-тко, стрелка, на белы груди 
К моему ко батюшке ко крестному, 
Проскользни-тко по груди ты по белыя, 
Сделай-ко царапину да маленьку, 
Маленьку царапинку да невеликую. 
Он и спит там, прохлаждается, 
А мне здесь-то одному да мало можется.
Й он спустил как эту тетивочку шелковую,
Да спустил он эту стрелочку каленую,
Да просвистнула как эта стрелочка каленая
Да во тот во славный во бел шатер,
Она сняла крышу со бела шатра,
Пала она, стрелка, на белы груди
Ко тому ли то Самсону ко Самойловичу,
По белой груди ведь стрелочка скользнула-то,
Сделала она царапинку-то маленьку.
А й тут славныя богатырь святорусския
А й Самсон-то ведь Самойлович
Пробудился-то Самсон от крепка сна,
Пораскинул свои очи ясные -
Да как снята крыша со бела шатра,
Пролетела стрелка по белой груди.
Она царапинку сделала да по белой груди.
Й он скорёшенько стал на резвы ноги.
Говорил Самсон да таковы слова:
- Ай же славные мои богатыри вы святорусские,
Вы скорёшенько седлайте-тко добрых коней,
Да садитесь-тко вы на добрых коней!
Мне от крестничка да от любимого
Прилетели-то подарочки да нелюбимые -
Долетела стрелочка каленая
Через мой-то славный бел шатер,
Она крышу сняла ведь да со бела шатра,
Проскользнула стрелка по белой груди,
Она царапинку дала по белой груди,
Только малу царапинку дала, невеликую:
Пригодился мне, Самсону, крест на вороте -
Крест на вороте шести пудов.
Кабы не был крест да на моей груди,
Оторвала бы мне буйну голову.
Тут богатыри все святорусские 
Скоро ведь седлали да добрых коней, 
И садились молодцы да на добрых коней 
И поехали раздольицем чистым полем 
Ко тому ко городу ко Киеву, 
Ко тем они силам ко татарскиим.
А со той горы да со высокии
Усмотрел ли старыя казак да Илья Муромец,
А что едут ведь богатыри чистым полем,
А что едут ведь да на добрых конях.
И спустился он с горы высокии,
И подъехал он к богатырям ко святорусскиим - 
Их двенадцать-то богатырей, Илья тринадцатый, 
И приехали они ко силушке татарскоей, 
Припустили коней богатырскиих, 
Стали бить-то силушку татарскую, 
Притоптали тут всю силушку великую 
И приехали к палатке полотняноей.
А сидит собака Калин-царь в палатке полотняноей. 
Говорят-то как богатыри да святорусские:
- А срубить-то буйную головушку 
А тому собаке царю Калину.
Говорил старой казак да Илья Муромец:
- А почто рубить ему да буйную головушку? 
Мы свеземте-тко его во стольный Киев-град 
Да й ко славному ко князю ко Владимиру.
Привезли его, собаку царя Калина,
А во тот во славный Киев-град
Да ко славному ко князю ко Владимиру,
Привели его в палату белокаменну
Да ко славному ко князю ко Владимиру.
Тут Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский 
Он берет собаку за белы руки 
И садил его за столики дубовые, 
Кормил его яствушкой сахарною 
Да поил-то питьицем медвяныим.
Говорил ему собака Калин-царь да таковы слова:
- Ай же ты, Владимир-князь да стольно-киевский,
Не сруби-тко мне да буйной головы!
Мы напишем промеж собой записи великие:
Буду тебе платить дани век и по веку
А тебе-то, князю, я, Владимиру!
А тут той старинке и славу поют,
А по тыих мест старинка и покончилась.

----------


## Ramil

*Добрыня и Алёша* 
Во стольном городе во Киеве,
А у ласкового князя у Владимира,
Заводился у князя почестный пир
А на многи князя, на бояра
И на все поляницы удалые.
Все на пиру напивалися,
Все на пиру наедалися,
Все на пиру да пьяны-веселы.
Говорит Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Ай же вы князи мои, бояра,
Сильные могучие богатыри!
А кого мы пошлем в Золоту Орду
Выправлять-то даней-выходов
А за старые года, за новые -
За двенадцать лет.
А Алешу Поповича нам послать,
Так он, молодец, холост, не женат:
Он с девушками загуляется,
С молодушками он да забалуется.
А пошлемте мы Добрынюшку Никитича:
Он молодец женат, не холост,
Он и съездит нынь в Золоту Орду,
Выправит дани-выходы
Да за двенадцать лет.
Написали Добрыне Никитичу посольный лист.
А приходит Добрынюшка Никитинич к своей матушке,
А к честной вдове Амельфе Тимофеевне,
Просит у ней прощеньица-благословеньица:
- Свет государыня, моя матушка! 
Дай ты мне прощение-благословеньице 
Ехать-то мне в Золоту Орду, 
Выправлять-то дани-выходы за двенадцать лет.
Остается у Добрыни молода жена, 
Молода жена, любима семья, 
Молода Настасья Микулична. 
Поезжат Добрыня, сам наказыват:
- Уж ты ай же моя молода жена,
Молода жена, любима семья,
Жди-тко Добрыню с чиста поля меня три года.
Как не буду я с чиста поля да перво три года,
Ты еще меня жди да и друго три года.
Как не буду я с чиста поля да друго три года,
Да ты еще меня жди да третье три года.
Как не буду я с чиста поля да третье три года,
А там ты хоть вдовой живи, а хоть замуж поди,
Хоть за князя поди, хоть за боярина,
А хоть за сильного поди ты за богатыря.
А только не ходи ты за смелого Алешу Поповича,
Смелый Алеша Попович мне крестовый брат,
А крестовый брат паче родного.
Как видели-то молодца седучнсь,
А не видели удалого поедучись.
Да прошло тому времечка девять лет,
А не видать-то Добрыни из чиста поля.
А как стал-то ходить князь Владимир свататься
Да на молодой Настасье Микуличне
А за смелого Алешу Поповича:
- А ты с-добра не пойдешь, Настасья Микулична,
Так я тебя возьму в портомойницы,
Так я тебя возьму еще в постельницы,
Так я тебя возьму еще в коровницы.
- Ах ты, солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский!
Ты еще прожди-тко три года.
Как не будет Добрыня четверто три года,
Так я пойду за смелого Алешу за Поповича.
Да прошло тому времени двенадцать лет,
Не видать, не видать Добрынюшки с чиста поля.
Ай тут пошла Настасья Микулична
Да за смелого Алешу Поповича.
Да пошли они пировать-столовать к князю Владимиру.
Ажно мало и по мало из чиста поля
Наезжал удалой дородный добрый молодец.
А сам на коне быв ясен сокол,
А конь тот под ним будто лютый зверь.
Приезжает ко двору да ко Добрынину -
Приходит Добрыня Никитич тут
В дом тот Добрыниный.
Он крест тот кладет по-писаному,
Да поклон тот ведет по-ученому,
Поклон ведет да сам здравствует:
- Да ты здравствуй, Добрынина матушка!

----------


## Ramil

*Добрыня и Змей* 
Добрынюшке-то матушка говаривала, 
Да и Никитичу-то матушка наказывала:
- Ты не езди-ка далече во чисто поле,
На тую гору да сорочинскую,
Не топчи-ка младыих змеенышей,
Ты не выручай-ка полонов да русскиих,
Не купайся, Добрыня во Пучай-реке,
Та Пучай-река очень свирепая,
А середняя-то струйка как огонь сечет!
А Добрыня своей матушки не слушался.
Как он едет далече во чисто поле,
А на тую на гору сорочинскую,
Потоптал он младыих змеенышей,
А й повыручил он полонов да русскиих.
Богатырско его сердце распотелося, 
Распотелось сердце, нажаделося - 
Он приправил своего добра коня, 
Он добра коня да ко Пучай-реке, 
Он слезал, Добрыня, со добра коня, 
Да снимал Добрыня платье цветное, 
Да забрел за струечку за первую, 
Да он забрел за струечку за среднюю 
И сам говорил да таковы слова: 
- Мне, Добрынюшке матушка говаривала,
Мне, Никитичу, маменька и наказывала: 
Что не езди-ка далече во чисто поле, 
На тую гору па сорочинскую, 
Не топчи-ка младыих змеенышей, 
А не выручай полонов да русскиих, 
И не купайся, Добрыня, во Пучай-реке, 
Но Пучай-река очень свирепая, 
А середняя-то струйка как огонь сечет! 
А Пучай-река - она кротка-смирна, 
Она будто лужа-то дождевая!
Не успел Добрыня словца смолвити -
Ветра нет, да тучу нанесло,
Тучи нет, да будто дождь дождит,
А й дождя-то нет, да только гром гремит,
Гром гремит да свищет молния -
А как летит Змеище Горынище
О тыех двенадцати о хоботах.
А Добрыня той Змеи не приужахнется.
Говорит Змея ему проклятая:
- Ты теперича, Добрыня, во моих руках! 
Захочу - тебя, Добрыня, теперь потоплю, 
Захочу - тебя, Добрыня, теперь съем-сожру, 
Захочу - тебя, Добрыня, в хобота возьму, 
В хобота возьму, Добрыня, во нору снесу!
Припадает Змея как ко быстрой реке, 
А Добрынюшка-то плавать он горазд ведь был:
Он нырнет на бережок на тамошний,
Он нырнет на бережок на здешниий.
А нет у Добрынюшки добра коня,
Да нет у Добрыни платьев цветныих -
Только-то лежит один пухов колпак,
Да насыпан тот колпак да земли греческой,
По весу тот колпак да в целых три пуда.
Как ухватил он колпак да земли греческой*,
Он шибнет во Змею да во проклятую -
Он отшиб Змеи двенадцать да всех хоботов.
Тут упала-то Змея да во ковыль-траву,
Добрынюшка на ножку он был поверток,
Он скочил на змеиные да груди белые.
На кресте-то у Добрыни был булатный нож -
Он ведь хочет распластать ей груди белые.
А Змея Добрыне ему взмолилася:
- Ах ты, эй, Добрыня сын Никитинич! 
Мы положим с тобой заповедь великую: 
Тебе не ездити далече во чисто поле, 
На тую на гору сорочинскую, 
Не топтать больше младыих змеенышей, 
А не выручать полонов да русскиих, 
Не купаться ти, Добрыне, во Пучай-реке. 
И мне не летать да на святую Русь, 
Не носить людей мне больше русскиих, 
Не копить мне полонов да русскиих.
Он повыпустил Змею как с-под колен своих - 
Поднялась Змея да вверх под облако. 
Случилось ей лететь да мимо Киев-града.
Увидала она Князеву племянницу, 
Молоду Забаву дочь Потятичну, 
Идучи по улице по широкоей. 
Тут припадает Змея да ко сырой земле, 
Захватила она Князеву племянницу, 
Унесла в нору да во глубокую.
Тогда солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский 
А он по три дня да тут былиц кликал**,
А былиц кликал да славных рыцарей:
- Кто бы мог съездить далече во чисто поле,
На тую на гору сорочинскую,
Сходить в нору да во глубокую,
А достать мою, князеву, племянницу,
Молоду Забаву дочь Потятичну?
Говорил Алешенька Левонтьевич:
- Ах ты, солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский
Ты накинь-ка эту службу да великую
На того Добрыню на Никитича
У него ведь со Змеею заповедь положена,
Что ей не летать да на святую Русь,
А ему не ездить далече во чисто поле,
Не топтать-то младыих змеёнышей
Да не выручать полонов да русскиих.
Так возьмет он Князеву племянницу,
Молоду Забаву дочь Потятичну,
Без бою, без драки-кроволития. -
Тут солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский 
Как накинул эту службу да великую 
На того Добрыню на Никитича - 
Ему съездить далече во чисто поле 
И достать ему Князеву племянницу, 
Молоду Забаву дочь Потятичну.
Он пошел домой, Добрыня, закручинился, 
Закручинился Добрыня, запечалился. 
Встречает государыня да родна матушка, 
Та честна вдова Офимья Александровна:
- Ты эй, рожено мое дитятко, 
Молодой Добрыня сын Никитинец! 
Ты что с пиру идешь не весел-де? 
Знать, что место было ти не по чину, 
Знать, чарой на пиру тебя приобнесли 
Аль дурак над тобою насмеялся-де?
Говорил Добрыня сын Никитинец:
- Ты эй, государыня да родна матушка,
Ты честна вдова Офимья Александровна!
Место было мне-ка по чину,
Чарой на пиру меня не обнесли,
Да дурак-то надо мной не насмеялся ведь,
А накинул службу да великую
А то солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский,
Что съездить далече во чисто поле,
На тую гору да на высокую,
Мне сходить в нору да во глубокую,
Мне достать-то Князеву племянницу,
Молоду Забаву дочь Потятичну.
Говорит Добрыне родна матушка, 
Честна вдова Офимья Александровна:
- Ложись-ка спать да рано с вечера, 
Так утро будет очень мудрое - 
Мудренее утро будет оно вечера.
Он вставал по утрушку ранёшенько,
Умывается да он белёшенько,
Снаряжается он хорошохонько.
Да йдет на конюшню на стоялую,
А берет в руки узду он да тесьмяную,
А берет он дедушкова да ведь добра коня
Он поил Бурка питьем медвяныим,
Он кормил пшеной да белояровой,
Он седлал Бурка в седелышко черкасское,
Он потнички да клал на спинушку,
Он на потнички да кладет войлочки,
Клал на войлочки черкасское седелышко,
Всех подтягивал двенадцать тугих подпругов,
Он тринадцатый-то клал да ради крепости,
Чтобы добрый конь-то с-под седла не выскочил,
Добра молодца в чистом поле не вырутил.
Подпруги были шелковые,
А шпеньки у подпруг все булатные,
Пряжки у седла да красна золота -
Тот да шелк не рвется, да булат не трется,
Красно золото не ржавеет,
Молодец-то на коне сидит да сам не стареет.
Поезжал Добрыня сын Никитинец,
На прощанье ему матушка да плетку подала,
Сама говорила таковы слова:
- Как будешь далече во чистом поле,
На тыи горы да на высокия,
Потопчешь младыих змеенышей,
Повыручишь полонов да русскиих,
Как тыи-то младые змееныши
Подточат у Бурка как они щеточки,
Что не сможет больше Бурушко поскакивать,
А змеенышей от ног да он отряхивать,
Ты возьми-ка эту плеточку шелковую,
А ты бей Бурка да промежу ноги,
Промежу ноги да промежу уши,
Промежу ноги да межу задние,-
Станет твой Бурушко поскакивать,
А змеенышей от ног да он отряхивать -
Ты притопчешь всех да до единого.
Как будет он далече во чистом поле,
На тыи горы да на высокия,
Потоптал он младыих змеенышей.
Как тыи ли младые змееныши
Подточили у Бурка как они щеточки,
Что не может больше Бурушко поскакивать,
Змеенышей от ног да он отряхивать.
Тут молодой Добрыня сын Никитинец
Берет он плеточку шелковую,
Он бьет Бурка да промежу уши,
Промежу уши да промежу ноги,
Промежу ноги межу задние.
Тут стал его Бурушко поскакивать,
А змеенышей от ног да он отряхивать,
Притоптал он всех да до единого.
Выходила как Змея она проклятая 
Из тыи норы да из глубокия, 
Сама говорит да таковы слова:
- Ах ты, эй, Добрынюшка Никитинец! 
Ты, знать, порушил свою заповедь.
Зачем стоптал младыих змеенышей, 
Почто выручал полоны да русские?
Говорил Добрыня сын Никитинец:
- Ах ты, эй, Змея да ты проклятая! 
Черт ли тя нес да через Киев-град, 
Ты зачем взяла Князеву племянницу, 
Молоду Забаву дочь Потятичну? 
Ты отдай же мне-ка Князеву племянницу 
Без боя, без драки- кроволития.
Тогда Змея она проклятая 
Говорила-то Добрыне да Никитичу:
- Не отдам я тебе князевой племянницы 
Без боя, без драки-кроволития!
Заводила она бой-драку великую. 
Они дрались со Змеею тут трои сутки, 
Но не мог Добрыня Змею перебить. 
Хочет тут Добрыня от Змеи отстать - 
Как с небес Добрыне ему глас гласит:
- Молодой Добрыня сын Никитинец! 
Дрался со Змеею ты трои сутки, 
Подерись со Змеей еще три часа: 
Ты побьешь Змею да ю, проклятую!
Он подрался со Змеею еще три часа,
Он побил Змею да ю, проклятую,-
Та Змея, она кровью пошла.
Стоял у Змеи он тут трои сутки,
А не мог Добрыня крови переждать.
Хотел Добрыня от крови отстать,
Но с небес Добрыне опять глас гласит:
- Ах ты, эй, Добрыня сын Никитинец! 
Стоял у крови ты тут трои сутки - 
Постой у крови да еще три часа, 
Бери свое копье да мурзамецкое 
И бей копьем да во сыру землю, 
Сам копью да приговаривай: 
"Расступись-ка, матушка сыра земля, 
На четыре расступись да ты на четверти! 
Ты пожри-ка эту кровь да всю змеиную!" 
Расступилась тогда матушка сыра земля, 
Пожрала она кровь да всю змеиную. 
Тогда Добрыня во нору пошел.
Во тыи в норы да во глубокие,
Там сидит сорок царей, сорок царевичей,
Сорок королей да королевичей,
А простой-то силы - той и сметы нет.
Тогда Добрынюшка Никитинец
Говорил-то он царям да он царевичам
И тем королям да королевичам:
- Вы идите нынь туда, откель принесены.
А ты, молода Забава дочь Потятична,-
Для тебя я эдак теперь странствовал -
Ты поедем-ка ко граду ко Киеву
А й ко ласковому князю ко Владимиру.
И повез молоду Забаву дочь Потятичну.  
* - Колпак да земли греческой - Головной убор странника по святым местам 
превращен в метательное оружие.
** - Былиц кликал - Былица - знахарка гадающая по травам.

----------


## Ramil

*Алёша Попович и Тугарин Змеёвич* 
Из славного Ростова красна города 
Как два ясные сокола вылетывали - 
Выезжали два могучие богатыря: 
Что по имени Алешенька Попович млад 
А со молодым Якимом Ивановичем. 
Они ездят, богатыри, плечо о плечо, 
Стремено в стремено богатырское. 
Они ездили-гуляли по чисту полю, 
Ничего они в чистом поле не наезживали, 
Не видели они птицы перелетныя, 
Не видали они зверя рыскучего.
Только в чистом поле наехали - 
Лежат три дороги широкие, 
Промежу тех дорог лежит горюч камень, 
А на камени подпись подписана.
Взговорит Алеша Попович млад:
- А и ты, братец Яким Иванович, 
В грамоте поученый человек, 
Посмотри на камени подписи, 
Что на камени подписано.
И скочил Яким со добра коня, 
Посмотрел на камени подписи 
Расписаны дороги широкие 
Первая дорога в Муром лежит, 
Другая дорога - в Чернигов-град. 
Третья - ко городу ко Киеву, 
Ко ласкову князю Владимиру. 
Говорил тут Яким Иванович:
- А и братец Алеша Попович млад, 
Которой дорогой изволишь ехать?
Говорил ему Алеша Попович млад:
- Лучше нам ехать ко городу ко Киеву, 
Ко ласковому князю Владимиру - 
В те поры поворотили добрых коней 
И поехали они ко городу ко Киеву...
А и будут они в городе Киеве
На княженецком дворе,
Скочили со добрых коней,
Привязали к дубовым столбам,
Пошли во светлы гридни,
Молятся спасову образу
И бьют челом, поклоняются
Князю Владимиру и княгине Апраксеевне
И на все четыре стороны.
Говорил им ласковый Владимир-князь:
- Гой вы еси*, добры молодцы!
Скажитеся, как вас по имени зовут - 
А по имени вам можно место дать, 
По изотчеству можно пожаловать. 
Говорит тут Алеша Попович млад:
- Меня, государь, зовут Алешею Поповичем, 
Из города Ростова, сын старого попа соборного.
В те поры Владимир-князь обрадовался, 
Говорил таковы слова:
- Гой еси, Алеша Попович млад!
По отечеству садися в большое место, в передний уголок
В другое место богатырское,
В дубову скамью против меня,
В третье место, куда сам захошь.
Не садился Алеша в место большее
И не садился в дубову скамью -
Сел он со своим товарищем на палатный брус.
Мало время позамешкавши,
Несут Тугарина Змеевича
На той доске красна золота
Двенадцать могучих богатырей,
Сажали в место большее,
И подле него сидела княгиня Апраксеевна.
Тут повары были догадливы -
Понесли яства сахарные ипитья медвяные,
А питья все заморские,
Стали тут пить-есть, прохлаждатися.
А Тугарин Змеевич нечестно хлеба ест, 
По целой ковриге за щеку мечет - 
Те ковриги монастырские, 
И нечестно Тугарин питья пьёт - 
По целой чаше охлёстывает, 
Которая чаша в полтретья ведра.
И говорит в те поры Алеша Попович млад:
- Гой еси ты, ласковый государь Владимир-князь!
Что у тебя за болван пришел?
Что за дурак неотесанный?
Нечестно у князя за столом сидит,
Княгиню он, собака, целует во уста сахарные,
Тебе, князю, насмехается.
А у моего сударя-батюшки 
Была собачища старая, 
Насилу по подстолью таскалася, 
И костью та собака подавилася - 
Взял ее за хвост, да под гору махнул. 
От меня Тугарину то же будет!- 
Тугарин почернел, как осенняя ночь, 
Алеша Попович стал как светел месяц.
И опять в те поры повары были догадливы -
Носят яства сахарные и принесли лебедушку белую,
И ту рушала княгиня лебедь белую**,
Обрезала рученьку левую,
Завернула рукавцем, под стол опустила,
Говорила таковы слова:
- Гой еси вы, княгини-боярыни!
Либо мне резать лебедь белую,
Либо смотреть на мил живот,
На молода Тугарина Змеевича!
Он, взявши, Тугарин, лебедь белую,
Всю вдруг проглотил,
Еще ту ковригу монастырскую.
Говорит Алеша на палатном брусу:
- Гой еси, ласковый государь Владимир-князь!
Что у тебя за болван сидит?
Что за дурак неотёсанный?
Нечестно за столом сидит,
Нечестно хлеба с солью ест -
По целой ковриге за щеку мечет
И целу лебёдушку вдруг проглотил.
У моего сударя-батюшки,
Фёдора, попа ростовского,
Была коровища старая,
Насилу по двору таскалася,
Забиласяна поварню к поварам,
Выпила чан браги пресныя,
От того она и лопнула.
Взял за хвост, да под гору махнул.
От меня Тугарину то же будет!
Тугарин потемнел, как осенняя ночь, 
Выдернул кинжалище булатное,
Бросил в Алешу Поповича. 
Алеша на то-то верток был, 
Не мог Тугарин попасть в него. 
Подхватил кинжалище Яким Иванович, 
Говорил Алеше Поповичу:
- Сам ли бросаешь в него или мне велишь?
- Нет, я сам не бросаю и тебе не велю! 
Заутра с ним переведаюсь.
Бьюсь я с ним о велик заклад -
Не о ста рублях, не о тысяче,
А бьюсь о своей буйной голове.-
В те поры князья и бояра
Скочили на резвы ноги
И все за Тугарина поруки держат:
Князья кладут по сто рублей,
Бояре по пятьдесят, крестьяне по пяти рублей;
Тут же случилися гости купеческие -
Три корабля свои подписывают
Под Тугарина Змеевича,
Всякие товары заморские,
Которы стоят на быстром Днепре.
А за Алешу подписывал владыка черниговский.
В те поры Тугарин взвился и вон ушел, 
Садился на своего добра коня, 
Поднялся на бумажных крыльях по поднебесью летать
Скочила княгиня Апраксеевна на резвы ноги, 
Стала пенять Алеше Поповичу:
- Деревенщина ты, засельщина! 
Не дал посидеть другу милому!
В те поры Алеша не слушался, 
Взвился с товарищем и вон пошел, 
Садилися на добрых коней, 
Поехали ко Сафат-реке, 
Поставили белы шатры, 
Стали опочив держать, 
Коней отпустили в зелены луга. 
Тут Алеша всю ночь не спал, 
Молился богу со слезами:
- Создай, боже,тучу грозную, 
А й тучу-то с градом-дождя!
Алешины молитвы доходчивы -
Дает господь бог тучу с градом-дождя.
Замочило Тугарину крылья бумажные,
Падает Тугарин, как собака, на сыру землю.
Приходил Яким Иванович,
Сказал Алеше Поповичу,
Что видел Тугарина на сырой земле.
И скоро Алеша наряжается, 
Садился на добра коня, 
Взял одну сабельку острую 
И поехал к Тугарину Змеевичу.
Увидел Тугарин Змеевич Алешу Поповича, 
Заревел зычным голосом:
- Гой еси, Алеша Попович млад! 
Хошь ли, я тебя огнем спалю, 
Хошь ли, Алеша, конем стопчу, 
Али тебя, Алеша, копьем заколю?
Говорил ему Алеша Попович млад:
- Гой ты еси, Тугарин Змеевич млад.
Бился ты со мной о велик заклад
Биться-драться един на един,
А за тобою ноне силы - сметы нет.-
Оглянется Тугарин назад себя -
В те поры Алеша подскочил, ему голову срубил.
И пала голова на сыру землю, как пивной котел.
Алеша скочил со добра коня,
Отвязал чембур от добра коня,
И проколол уши у головы Тугарина Змеевича,
И привязал к добру коню,
Ипривез в Киев-град на княженецкий двор,
Бросил середи двора княженецкого.
И увидел Алешу Владимир-князь, 
Повел во светлы гридни, 
Сажал за убраны столы; 
Тут для Алеши и стол пошел.
Сколько время покушавши,
Говорил Владимир-князь:
- Гой еси, Алеша Попович млад!
Час ты мне свет дал. 
Пожалуй, ты живи в Киеве, 
Служи мне, князю Владимиру, 
Долюби тебя пожалую.
В те поры Алеша Попович млад
Князя не ослушался,
Стал служить верой и правдою.
А княгиня говорила Алеше Поповичу:
- Деревенщина ты, засельщина!
Разлучил меня с другом милыим,
С молодым Змеем Тугаретином!..
То старина, то и деяние.  
* - Гой вы еси - пожелание здоровья, приветствие, приблизительно 
соответствующее сегодняшнему "Будьте здоровы". Гой - от слова "гоить"- исцелять, 
живить, ухаживать.
** - Рушала княгиня лебедь белую - делила жареную лебедь.

----------


## Ramil

*Иван-гостиный сын* 
В стольном городе во Киеве
У славного князя Владимира
Было пированье - почестный пир,
Было столованье - почестный стол
На многи князи, бояра,
И на русские могучие богатыри,
И на гости богатые.
Будет день в половина дня,
Будет пир во полупире;
Владимир-князь распотешился,
По светлой гридне похаживает,
Таковы слова поговаривает:
- Гой еси, князи и бояра
И все русские могучие богатыри!
Есть ли в Киеве таков человек,
Кто б похвалился на триста жеребцов,
На триста жеребцов и на три жеребца похвалёные
Сив жеребец, да кологрив жеребец,
И который полонян Воронко во Большой Орде,-
Полонил Илья Муромец сын Иванович
Как у молода Тугарина Змеевича;
Из Киева бежать до Чернигова
Два девяносто-то мерных верст,
Промеж обедней и заутренею?
Как бы большой за меньшого хоронится,
От меньшого ему тут, князю, ответу нету.
Из того стола княженецкого,
Из той скамьи богатырския
Выступается Иван - гостиный сын;
И скочил на своё место богатырское,
Да кричит он, Иван, зычным голосом:
- Гой еси ты, сударь ласковый Владимир-князь!
Нет у тебя в Киеве охотников
А и быть перед князем невольником!
Я похвалюсь на триста жеребцов
И на три жеребца похвалёные
А сив жеребец, да кологрив жеребец,
Да третей жеребец полонян Воронко,
Да который полонян во Большой Орде,-
Полонил Илья Муромец сын Иванович
Как у молода Тугарина Змеевича,
Ехать дорога не ближняя,
И скакать из Киева до Черигова
Два девяноста-то мерных верст,
Промежу обедни и заутрени,
Ускоки давать кониные,
Что выметывать раздолья широкие,
А бьюсь я, Иван, о велик заклад,
Не о ста рублях, не о тысячу,-
О своей буйной голове.
За князя Владимира держат поруки крепкие
Все тут князи и бояра, тута-де гости корабельщики,
Закладу они за князя кладут на сто тысячей, 
А никто-де тут за Ивана поруки не держит. 
Пригодился тут владыка черниговский, 
А и он-то за Ивана поруку держит, 
Те он поруки крепкие,
Крепкие на сто тысячей.
Подписался молоды Иван - гостиный сын,
Он выпил чару зелена вина в полтора ведра,
Походил он на конюшню белодубову,
Ко своему доброму коню,
К Бурочку-косматочку, троелеточку,
Падал ему в правое копытечко.
Плачет Иван, что река течет.
- Гой еси ты, мой добрый конь, 
Бурочко-косматочко, троелеточко! 
Про то ты ведь не знаешь, не ведаешь - 
А пробил я, Иван, буйну голову свою 
Со тобою, добрым конем; 
Бился с князем о велик заклад, 
А не о ста рублях, не о тысяче - 
Бился с ним о ста тысячах, 
Захвастался на триста жеребцов, 
А на три жеребца похваленые: 
Сив жеребец, да кологрив жеребец, 
И третей жеребец полонян Воронко; 
Бегати-скакать на добрых на конях, 
Из Киева скакать до Чернигова 
Промежу обедни-заутрени, 
Ускоки давать кониные, 
Что выметывать раздолья широкие. 
Провещится ему добрый конь, 
Бурочко-косматочко, троелеточко, 
Человеческим русским языком:
- Гой еси, хозяин ласковый мой!
Ни о чем ты, Иван, не печалуйся,
Сива жеребца того не боюсь,
Кологрива жеребца того не блюдусь,
В задор войду - у Воронка уйду,
Только меня води по три зори,
Медвяною сытою пои
И сорочинским пшеном корми.
И пройдут те дни срочные,
И пройдут те часы урочные,
Придет от князя грозен посол
По тебя-то, Ивана Гостиного,
Чтобы бегати-скакати на добрыих на конях;
Не седлай ты меня, Иван, добра коня -
Только берись за шелков поводок;
Поведешь по двору княженецкому,
Вздень на себя шубу соболиную,-
Да котора шуба в три тысячи,
Пуговки в пять тысячей,
Поведешь по двору княженецкому,
А стану-де я, Бурка, передом ходить,
Копытами за шубу посапывати
И по черному соболю выхватывати,
На все стороны побрасывати; 
Князи, бояра подивуются, 
И ты будешь жив - шубу наживешь, 
А не будешь жив - будто нашивал.
По-сказанному и по-писаному:
От великого князя посол пришел,
А зовет-то Ивана на княженецкий двор.
Скоро-де Иван наряжается,
И вздевал на себя шубу соболиную,
Которой шубе цена три тысячи,
А пуговки вальящатые* в пять тысячей;
И повел он коня за шелков поводок.
Он будет-де, Иван, середи двора княженецкого,
Стал его Бурко передом ходить,
И копытами он за шубу посапывати,
И по черному соболю выхватывати,
Он на все стороны побрасывати;
Князи и бояра дивуются,
Купецкие люди засмотрелися.
Зрявкает Бурко по-туриному,
Он шип пустил по-змеиному,
Триста жеребцов испужалися,
С княженецкого двора разбежалися.
Сив жеребец две ноги изломил,
Кологрив жеребец тот и голову сломил,
Полонян Воронко в Золоту Орду бежит,
Он, хвост подняв, сам всхрапывает.
А князи-то и бояра испужалися,
Все тут люди купецкие,
Окарачь они по двору наползалися;
А Владимир-князь со княгинею печален стал,
По подполью наползалися,
Кричит сам в окошечко косящатое:
- Гой еси ты, Иван - гостиный сын!
Уведи ты уродья со двора долой;
Просты поруки крепкие,
Записи все изодранные!
Втапоры владыка черниговский
У великого князя на почестном пиру
Велел захватить три корабля на быстром Непру,
Велел похватить корабли
С теми товары заморскими,
- А князя-де и бояра никуда от нас не уйду.

----------


## Ramil

*Садко* 
В славном в Нове-граде
Как был Садко-купец, богатый гость.
А прежде у Садка имущества не было:
Одни были гусельки яровчаты;
По пирам ходил-играл Садко. 
Садка день не зовут на почестей пир,
Другой не зовут на почестен пир
И третий не зовут на почестен пир,
По том Садко соскучился.
Как пошел Садко к Ильмень-озеру,
Садился на бел-горюч камень
И начал играть в гусельки яровчаты.
Как тут-то в озере вода всколыбалася,
Тут-то Садко перепался,
Пошел прочь от озера во свой во Новгород. 
Садка день не зовут на почестен пир,
Другой не зовут на почестен пир
И третий не зовут на почестен пир,
По том Садко соскучился.
Как пошел Садко к Ильмень-озеру,
Садился на бел-горюч камень
И начал играть в гусельки яровчаты.
Как тут-то в озере вода всколыбалася,
Тут-то Садко перепался,
Пошел прочь от озера во свой во Новгород. 
Садка день не зовут на почестен пир,
Другой не зовут на почестен пир
И третий не зовут на почестен пир,
По том Садко соскучился.
Как пошел Садко к Ильмень-озеру,
Садился на бел-горюч камень
И начал играть в гусельки яровчаты.
Как тут-то в озере вода всколыбалася,
Показался царь морской, 
Вышел со Ильмени со озера, 
Сам говорил таковы слова:
- Ай же ты, Садхо новгородский!
Не знаю, чем буде тебя пожаловать
За твои за утехи за великие,
За твою-то игру нежную:
Аль бессчетной золотой казной?
А не то ступай во Новгород
И ударь о велик заклад,
Заложи свою буйну голову
И выряжай с прочих купцов
Лавки товара красного
И спорь, что в Ильмень-озере
Есть рыба - золоты перья.
Как ударишь о велик заклад,
И поди свяжи шелковой невод
И приезжай ловить в Ильмень-озеро:
Дам три рыбины - золота перья.
Тогда ты, Садко, счастлив будешь!
Пошел Садко от Ильменя от озера,
Как приходил Садко во свой во Новгород,
Позвали Садка на почестен пир.
Как тут Садко новогородский
Стал играть в гусельки яровчаты;
Как тут стали Садка попаивать,
Стали Садку поднашивать,
Как тут-то Садко стал похвастывать:
- Ай же вы, купцы новогородские!
Как знаю чудо-чудное в Ильмень-озере:
А есть рыба - золоты перья в Ильмень-озере! 
Как тут-то купцы новогородские 
Говорят ему таковы слова:
- Не знаешь ты чуда-чудного,
Не может быть в Ильмень-озере рыбы - золоты перья. 
- Ай же вы, купцы новогородские!
О чем же бьете со мной о велик заклад?
Ударим-ка о велик заклад:
Я заложу свою буйну голову,
А вы залагайте лавки товара красного.
Три купца повыкинулись, 
Заложили по три лавки товара красного, 
Как тут-то связали невод шелковой 
И поехали ловить в Ильмень-озеро. 
Закинули тоньку в Ильмень-озеро, 
Добыли рыбку - золоты перья; 
Закинули другую тоньку в Ильмень-озеро, 
Добыли другую рыбку - золоты перья; 
Третью закинули тоньку в Ильмень-озеро, 
Добыли третью рыбку - золоты перья. 
Тут купцы новогородские 
Отдали по три лавки товара красного. 
Стал Садко поторговывать,
Стал получать барыши великие.
Во своих палатах белокаменных
Устроил Садко все по-небесному:
На небе солнце - и в палатах солнце,
На небе месяц - и в палатах месяц,
На небе звезды - и в палатах звезды. 
Потом Садко-купец, богатый гость, 
Зазвал к себе на почестен пир 
Тыих мужиков новогородскиих 
И тыих настоятелей новогородскиих: 
Фому Назарьева и Луку Зиновьева. 
Все на пиру наедалися,
Все на пиру напивалися,
Похвальбами все похвалялися.
Иной хвастает бессчетной золотой казной,
Другой хвастает силой-удачей молодецкою,
Который хвастает добрым конем,
Который хвастает славным отчеством.
Славным отчеством, молодым молодечеством,
Умный хвастает старым батюшком,
Безумный хвастает молодой женой. 
Говорят настоятели новогородские:
- Все мы на пиру наедалися,
Все на почестном напивалися,
Похвальбами все похвалялися.
Что же у нас Садко ничем не похвастает?
Что у нас Садко ничем не похваляется?
Говорит Садко-купец, богатый гость: 
- А чем мне, Садку, хвастаться, 
Чем мне, Садку, пахвалятися? 
У меня ль золота казна не тощится, 
Цветно платьице не носится, 
Дружина хоробра не изменяется. 
А похвастать - не похвастать бессчетной золотой казной: 
На свою бессчетну золоту казну 
Повыкуплю товары новогородские, 
Худые товары и добрые! 
Не успел он слова вымолвить,
Как настоятели новогородскке
Ударили о велик заклад,
О бессчетной золотой казне,
О денежках тридцати тысячах:
Как повыкупить Садку товары новогородские,
Худые товары и добрые,
Чтоб в Нове-граде товаров в продаже боле не было. 
Ставал Садко на другой день раным-рано, 
Будил свою дружину Хоробрую, 
Без счета давал золотой казны 
И распускал дружину по улицам торговыим, 
А сам-то прямо шел в гостиный ряд, 
Как повыкупил товары новогородские, 
Худые товары и добрые, 
На свою бессчетну золоту казну. 
На другой день ставал Садко раным-рано,
Будил свою дружину хоробрую,
Без счета давал золотой казны
И распускал дружину по улицам торговыим,
А сам-то прямо шел в гостиный ряд:
Вдвойне товаров принавезено,
Вдвойне товаров принаполнено
На тую на славу на великую новогородскую.
Опять выкупал товары новогородские,
Худые товары и добрые,
На свою бессчетну золоту казну. 
На третий день ставал Садко раным-рано, 
Будил свою дружину хоробрую,
Без счета давал золотой казны
И распускал дружину по улицам торговыим,
А сам-то прямо шел в гостиный ряд:
Втройне товаров принавезено,
Втройне товаров принаполнено,
Подоспели товары московские
На тую на великую на славу новогородскую. 
Как тут Садко пораздумался:
"Не выкупить товара со всего бела света:
Еще повыкуплю товары московские,
Подоспеют товары заморские.
Не я, видно, купец богат новогородский -
Побогаче меня славный Новгород".
Отдавал он настоятелям новогородскиим
Денежек он тридцать тысячей. 
На свою бессчетну золоту казну
Построил Садко тридцать кораблей,
Тридцать кораблей, тридцать черлёныих;
На те на корабли на черлёные
Свалил товары новогородские,
Поехал Садко по Волхову,
Со Волхова во Ладожско,
А со Ладожска во Неву-реку,
А со Невы-реки во сине море.
Как поехал он по синю морю,
Воротил он в Золоту Орду,
Продавал товары новогородские,
Получал барыши великие,
Насыпал бочки-сороковки красна золота, чиста серебра,
Поезжал назад во Новгород,
Поезжал он по синю морю. 
На синем море сходилась погода сильная,
Застоялись черлёны корабли на синем море:
А волной-то бьёт, паруса рвёт,
Ломает кораблики черлёные;
А корабли нейдут с места на синем море. 
Говорит Садко-купец, богатый гость, 
Ко своей дружине ко хоробрые: 
- Ай же ты, дружинушка хоробрая! 
Как мы век по морю ездили,
А морскому царю дани не плачивали:
Видно, царь морской от нас дани требует,
Требует дани во сине море.
Ай же, братцы, дружина хоробрая!
Взимайте бочку-сороковку чиста серебра,
Спущайте бочку во сине море,-
Дружина его хоробрая
Взимала бочку чиста серебра,
Спускала бочку во сине море;
А волной-то бьёт, паруса рвёт,
Ломает кораблики черлёные,
А корабли нейдут с места на синем море. 
Тут его дружина хоробрая
Брала бочку-сороковку красна золота,
Спускала бочку во сине море:
А волной-то бьёт, паруса рвёт,
Ломает кораблики черлёные,
А корабли все нейдут с места на синем море.
Говорит Садко-купец, богатый гость:
- Видно, царь морской требует 
Живой головы во сине море. 
Делайте, братцы, жеребья вольжаны, 
Я сам сделаю на красноем на золоте, 
Всяк свои имена подписывайте, 
Спускайте жеребья на сине море: 
Чей жеребий ко дну пойдет, 
Таковому идти в сине море. 
Делали жеребья вольжаны,
А сам Садко делал на красноем на золоте,
Всяк свое имя подписывал,
Спускали жеребья на сине море.
Как у всей дружины хоробрые
Жеребья гоголем по воде плывут,
А у Садка-купца - ключом на дно.
Говорит Садко-купец, богатый гость:
- Ай же братцы, дружина хоробрая! 
Этыя жеребья неправильны: 
Делайте жеребья на красноем на золоте, 
А я сделаю жеребий вольжаный.
Делали жеребья на красноем на золоте, 
А сам Садко делал жеребий вольжаный. 
Всяк свое имя подписывал, 
Спускали жеребья на сине море: 
Как у всей дружины хоробрые 
Жеребья гоголем по зоде плывут, 
А у Садка-купца - ключом на дно.  
Говорит Садко-купец, богатый гость:
- Ай же братцы, дружина хоробрая! 
Видно, царь морской требует 
Самого Садка богатого в сине море. 
Несите мою чернилицу вальяжную, 
Перо лебединое, лист бумаги гербовый. 
Несли ему чернилицу вальяжную,
Перо лебединое, лист бумаги гербовый,
Он стал именьице отписывать:
Кое именье отписывал божьим церквам,
Иное именье нищей братии,
Иное именьице молодой жене,
Остатное именье дружине хороброей. 
Говорил Садко-купец, богатый гость:
- Ай же братцы, дружина хоробрая! 
Давайте мне гусельки яровчаты, 
Поиграть-то мне в остатнее: 
Больше мне в гусельки не игрывати. 
Али взять мне гусли с собой во сине море? 
Взимает он гусельки яровчаты, 
Сам говорит таковы слова:
- Свалите дощечку дубовую на воду: 
Хоть я свалюсь на доску дубовую, 
Не столь мне страшно принять смерть во синен море.
Свалили дощечку дубовую на воду, 
Потом поезжали корабли по синю морю, 
Полетели, как черные вороны. 
Остался Садко на синем море. 
Со тоя со страсти со великие 
Заснул на дощечке на дубовоей. 
Проснулся Садко во синем море, 
Во синем море на самом дне,
Сквозь воду увидел пекучись красное солнышко,
Вечернюю зорю, зорю утреннюю.
Увидел Садко: во синем море
Стоит палата белокаменная.
Заходил Садко в палату белокаменну:
Сидит в палате царь морской,
Голова у царя как куча сенная.
Говорит царь таковы слова:
- Ай же ты, Садко-купец, богатый гость!
Век ты, Садко, по морю езживал,
Мне, царю, дани не плачивал,
А нонь весь пришел ко мне во подарочках.
Скажут, мастер играть в гусельки яровчаты;
Поиграй же мне в гусельки яровчаты. 
Как начал играть Садко в гусельки яровчаты,
Как начал плясать царь морской во синем море,
Как расплясался царь морской.
Играл Садко сутки, играл и другие
Да играл еще Садко и третии -
А все пляшет царь морской во синем море.
Во синем море вода всколыбалася,
Со желтым песком вода смутилася,
Стало разбивать много кораблей на синем море,
Стало много гибнуть именьицев,
Стало много тонуть людей праведныих. 
Как стал народ молиться Миколе Можайскому, 
Как тронуло Садка в плечо во правое:
- Ай же ты, Садко новогородский! 
Полно играть в гуселышки яровчаты! - 
Обернулся, глядит Садко новогородскиий: 
Ажно стоит старик седатыий. 
Говорил Садко новогородский:
- У меня воля не своя во синем море, 
Приказано играть в гусельки яровчаты. 
Говорит старик таковы слова:
- А ты струночки повырывай,
А ты шпенёчки повыломай,
Скажи: "У меня струночек не случилося,
А шпенёчков не пригодилося,
Не во что больше играть,
Приломалися гусельки яровчаты".
Скажет тебе царь морской:
"Не хочешь ли жениться во синем море
На душечке на красной девушке?"
Говори ему таковы слова:
"У меня воля не своя во синем море".
Опять скажет царь морской:
"Ну, Садко, вставай поутру ранёшенько,
Выбирай себе девицу-красавицу".
Как станешь выбирать девицу-красавицу,
Так перво триста девиц пропусти,
А друго триста девиц пропусти,
И третье триста девиц пропусти;
Позади идёт девица-красавица,
Красавица девица Чернавушка,
Бери тую Чернаву за себя замуж...
Будешь, Садко, во Нове-граде.
А на свою бессчётну золоту казну
Построй церковь соборную Миколе Можайскому.  
Садко струночки во гусельках повыдернул, 
Шпенёчки во яровчатых повыломал.
Говорит ему царь морской:
- Ай же ты, Садко новогородскиий! 
Что же не играешь в гусельки яровчаты?
- У меня струночки во гусельках выдернулись, 
А шпенёчки во яровчатых повыломались, 
А струночек запасных не случилося, 
А шпенёчков не пригодилося. 
Говорит царь таковы слова:
- Не хочешь ли жениться во синем море 
На душечке на красной девушке?- 
Говорит ему Садко новогородскиий:
- У меня воля не своя во синем море.- 
Опять говорит царь морской:
- Ну, Садко, вставай поутру ранёшенько, 
Выбирай себе девицу-красавицу. 
Вставал Садко поутру ранёшенько, 
Поглядит: идет триста девушек красныих. 
Он перво триста девиц пропустил, 
И друго триста девиц пропустил, 
И третье триста девиц пропустил; 
Позади шла девица-красавица,
Красавица девица Чернавушка, 
Брал тую Чернаву за себя замуж. 
Как прошел у них столованье почестен пир
Как ложился спать Садко во перву ночь,
Как проснулся Садко во Нове-граде,
О реку Чернаву на крутом кряжу,
Как поглядит - ажно бегут
Его черленые корабли по Волхову
Поминает жена Садка со дружиной во синем море:
- Не бывать Садку со синя моря!- 
А дружина поминает одного Садка:
- Остался Садко во синем море! 
А Садко стоит на крутом кряжу, 
Встречает свою дружинушку со Волхова 
Тут его дружина сдивовалася:
- Остался Садко во синем море!
Очутился впереди нас во Нове-граде, 
Встречает дружину со Волхова! 
Встретил Садко дружину хоробрую 
И повел во палаты белокаменны. 
Тут его жена зрадовалася, 
Брала Садка за белы руки, 
Целовала во уста во сахарные. 
Начал Садко выгружать со черлёных со кораблей 
Именьице - бессчётну золоту казну. 
Как повыгрузил со черлёныих кораблей, 
Состроил церкву соборную Миколе Можайскому. 
Не стал больше ездить Садко на сине море, 
Стал поживать Садко во Нове-граде.

----------


## Ramil

*Ставр Годинович*  
Из тоя из земли Ляховицкия
Сидел молодой Ставер сын Годинович:
Он сидит за столом, да сам не хвастает.
Испроговорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Ай же ты, Ставер сын Годинович!
Ты что сидишь сам да не хвастаешь?
Аль нет у тебя сёл со присёлками,
Аль нет городов с пригородками, 
Аль нет у тебя добрых комоней, 
Аль не славна твоя родна матушка, 
Аль не хороша твоя молода жена?
Говорит Ставер сын Годинович:
- Хотя есть у меня сёла со присёлками, 
Хотя есть города с пригородками, 
Да то мне, молодцу, не похвальба; 
Хотя есть у меня добрых комоней, 
Добры комони стоят, все не ездятся, 
Да то мне, молодцу, не похвальба: 
Хоть славна моя родна матушка, 
Да и то мне, молодцу, не похвальба; 
Хоть хороша моя молода жена, 
Так и то мне, молодцу, не похвальба; 
Она всех князей-бояр да всех повыманит, 
Тебя, солнышка Владимира, с ума сведет.
Все на пиру призамолкнули, 
Сами говорят таково слово:
- Ты, солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский! 
Засадим-ка Ставра в погреба глубокие, 
Так пущай-ка Ставрова молода жена 
Нас, князей-бояр, всех повыманит,
Тебя, солнышка Владимира, с ума сведёт, 
А Ставра она из погреба повыручит!
А и был у Ставра тут свой человек. 
Садился на Ставрова на добра коня, 
Уезжал во землю Ляховицкую 
Ко той Василисте Микуличной:
- Ах ты ей, Василиста дочь Микулична! 
Сидишь ты пьешь да прохлаждаешься, 
Над собой невзгодушки не ведаешь: 
Как твой Ставер да сын Годинович 
Посажен в погреба глубокие; 
Похвастал он тобой, молодой женой, 
Что князей-бояр всех повыманит, 
А солнышка Владимира с ума сведёт.
Говорит Василиста дочь Микулична:
- Мне-ка деньгами выкупать Ставра - не выкупить, 
Мне-ка силой выручать Ставра - не выручить;
Я могу ли нет Ставра повыручить 
Своей догадочкою женскою!
Скорёшенько бежала она, 
Подрубила волоса по-молодецки-де, 
Накрутилася Васильем Микуличем, 
Брала дружинушки хоробрыя, 
Сорок молодцев удалых стрельцов, 
Сорок молодцев удалых борцов, 
Поехала ко граду ко Киеву.
Не доедучи до града до Киева, 
Пораздернула она хорош-бел шатер, 
Оставила дружину у бела шатра, 
Сама поехала ко солнышку Владимиру. 
Бьет челом, поклоняется:
- Здравствуй, солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский
С молодой княгиней со Апраксией! 
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Ты откудашний, удалый добрый молодец, 
Ты коей орды, ты коей земли,
Как тебя именем зовут, 
Нарекают тебя по отчеству?
Отвечал удалый добрый молодец:
- Что я есть из земли Ляховицкия,
Того короля сын Ляховицкого,
Молодой Василий Микулич-де;
Я приехал к вам о добром деле - о сватанье
На твоей любимыя на дочери.
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Я схожу - со дочерью подумаю.- 
Приходит он ко дочери возлюбленной:
- Ах ты ей же, дочь моя возлюбленна!
Приехал к нам посол из земли Ляховицкия,
Того короля сын Ляховицкого,
Молодой Василий Микулич-де,
Об добром деле - об сватанье
На тебе, любимыя на дочери;
Что же мне с послом будет делати?
Говорила дочь ему возлюбленна:
- Ты ей, государь родной батюшко! 
Что у тебя теперь на разуме: 
Выдаёшь девчину сам за женщину! 
Речь-поговоря - всё по-женскому: 
Перески тоненьки - всё по-женскому; 
Где жуковинья были - тут место знать; 
Стегна жмёт - всё добра бережёт.
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Я схожу посла поотведаю.
Приходит к послу земли Ляховицкия, 
Молоду Василью Микуличу:
- Уж ты молодой Василий сын Микулич-де! 
Не угодно ли с пути со дороженьки 
Сходить тебе во парную во баенку?- 
Говорил Василий Микулич-де:
- Это с дороги не худо бы! 
Стопили ему парну баенку. 
Покуда Владимир снаряжается, 
Посол той поры во баенке испарился,
С байны идёт - ему честь отдает:
- Благодарствуй на парной на баенке!
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Что же меня в баенку не подождал? 
Я бы в байну пришел - тебе жару поддал, 
Я бы жару поддал и тебя обдал.
Говорил Василий Микулич-де:
- Что ваше дело домашнее,
Домашнее дело, княженецкое;
А наше дело посольское:
Недосуг нам долго чваниться,
Во баенке долго нам париться;
Я приехал об добром дела - об сватанье
На твоей любимыя на дочери.
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Я схожу - с дочерью подумаю.
Приходит он ко дочери возлюбленной:
- Ты ей же, дочь моя возлюбленна!
Приехал есть посол земли Ляховицкия
Об добром деле - об сватанье
На тебе, любимыя на дочери;
Что же мне с послом будет делати?
Говорит как дочь ему возлюбленна:
- Ты ей, государь мой родной батюшко! 
Что у тебя теперь на разуме: 
Выдаешь девчину за женщину! 
Речь-поговоря - все по-женскому; 
Перески тоненьки - все по-женскому; 
Где жуковинья были - тут место знать.
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Я схожу посла да поотведаю.
Приходит ко Василью Микуличу, 
Сам говорил таково слово:
- Молодой Василий Микулич-де!
Не угодно ль после парной тебе баенки
Отдохнуть во ложни во теплыя?
- Это после байны не худо бы!
Как шел он во ложню во теплую,
Ложился на кровать на тесовую,
Головой-то ложился, где ногами быть,
А ногами ложился на подушечку.
Как шел туда Владимир стольно-киевский,
Посмотрел во ложню во теплую:
Есть широкия плеча богатырския.
Говорит посол земли Ляховицкия, 
Молодой Василий Микулич-де:
- Я приехал о добром деле - об сватанье
На твоей любимыя на дочери;
Что же ты со мной будешь делати?
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Я пойду - с дочерью подумаю.
Приходит ко дочери возлюбленной:
- Ай же, дочь моя возлюбленна! 
Приехал посол земли Ляховицкия, 
Молодой Василий Микулич-де, 
За добрым делом - за сватаньем 
На тебе, любимыя на дочери; 
Что же мне с послом будет делати?
Говорила дочь ему возлюбленна:
- Ты ей, государь родной батюшко! 
Что у тебя теперь на разуме: 
Выдаешь девчину сам за женщину!  
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Я схожу посла да поотведаю.
- Ах ты молодой Василий Микулич-де!
Не угодно ли с моими дворянами потешиться,
Сходить с ними на широкий двор,
Стрелять в колечко золочёное,
Во тоя в острие ножёвыя,
Расколоть-то стрелочку надвое,
Что были мерою равненьки и весом равны?
Стал стрелять стрелок перво князевый: 
Первый раз стрелял он - не дострелил, 
Другой раз стрелил он - перестрелил, 
Третий раз стрелил он - не попал.
Как стал стрелять Василий Микулич-де, 
Натягивал скоренько свой тугой лук, 
Налагает стрелочку каленую, 
Стрелял в колечко золочёное, 
Во тоя острие во ножевое, 
Расколол он стрелочку надвое, 
Они мерою разненьки и весом равны, 
Сам говорит таково слово:
- Солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский! 
Я приехал об добром деле - об сватанье 
На твоей на любимыя на дочери, 
Что же ты со мной будешь делати?  
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Я схожу-пойду - с дочерью подумаю -
Приходит к дочери возлюбленной:
- Ай же ты, дочь моя возлюбленна!
Приехал есть посол земли Ляховицкия,
Молодой Василий Микулич-де,
Об добром деле - об сватанье
На тебе, любимыя на дочери;
Что же мне с послом будет делати?
Говорила дочь ему возлюбленна:
- Что у тебя, батюшко, на разуме: 
Выдаешь ты девчину за женщину! 
Речь-поговоря - все по-женскому; 
Перески тоненьки - все по-женскому; 
Где жуковинья были - тут место знать.
- Я схожу посла поотведаю.
Он приходит к Василью Микуличу, 
Сам говорит таково слово:
- Молодой Василий Микулич-де,
Не угодно ли тебе с моими боярами потешиться,
На широком дворе поборотися?
Как вышли они на широкий двор, 
Как молодой Василий Микулич-де 
Того схватил в руку, того в другую, 
Третьего схлеснет в серёдочку, 
По трое за раз он наземь ложил, 
Которых положит - тыи с места не стают. 
Говорил Владимир стольно-киезский:
- Ты молодой Василий Микулич-де! 
Укроти-ко свое сердце богатырское, 
Оставь людей хоть нам на семена!
Говорил Василий Микулич-де:
- Я приехал о добром деле - об сватанье 
На твоей любимыя на дочери; 
Буде с чести не даешь, возьму не с чести, 
А не с чести возьму - тебе бок набью!
Не пошел больше к дочери спрашивать, 
Стал он дочь свою просватывать.
Пир идет у них по третий день, 
Сего дня им идти к божьей церкви.
Закручинился Василий, запечалился. 
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Что же ты, Василий, не весел есть?
Говорит Василий Микулич-де:
- Что буде на разуме не весело: 
Либо батюшко мой помер есть, 
Либо матушка моя померла. 
Нет ли у тебя загусельщиков, 
Поиграть во гуселышки яровчаты?
Как повыпустили они загусельщиков, 
Все они играют, всё не весело.
- Нет ли у тя молодых затюремщиков?- 
Повыпустили молодых затюремщиков, 
Все они играют, всё не весело.
Говорит Василий Микулич-де:
- Я слыхал от родителя от батюшка, 
Что посажен наш Ставер сын Годинович 
У тебя во погреба глубокие: 
Он горазд играть в гуселышки яровчаты.
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Мне повыпустить Ставра - 
Мне не видеть Ставра; 
А не выпустить Ставра - 
Так разгневить посла!-
А не смеет посла он поразгневати - 
Повыпустил Ставра он из погреба. 
Он стал играть в гуселышки яровчаты - 
Развеселилися Василий Микулич-де...
Говорил Василий Мнкулич-де: - 
Солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский! 
Спусти-ка Ставра съездить до бела шатра, 
Посмотреть дружинушку хоробрую!
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Мне спустить Ставра - не видать Ставра, 
Не спустить Ставра - разгневить посла! - 
А не смеет он посла да поразгневати. 
Он спустил Ставра съездить до бела шатра, 
Посмотреть дружинушку хоробрую.
Приехали они ко белу шатру, 
Зашел Василий в хорош-бел шатер, 
Снимал с себя платье молодецкое, 
Одел на себя платье женское, 
Сам говорил таково слово:
- Теперича, Ставер, меня знаешь ли?
Говорит Ставер сын Годинович:
- Молода Василиста дочь Микулична! 
Уедем мы во землю Политовскую!
Говорит Василиста дочь Микулична:
- Не есть хвала добру молодцу, 
Тебе, воровски из Киева уехати, 
Поедем-ка свадьбу доигрывать!
Приехали ко солнышку Владимиру, 
Сели за столы за дубовые. 
Говорил Василий Микулич-де:
- Солнышко Владимир стольно-киевский! 
За что был засажен Ставер сын Годинович 
У тебя во погреба глубокие?
Говорил Владимир стольно-киевский:
- Похвастал он своей молодой женой,
Что князей-бояр всех повыманит,
Меня, солнышка Владимира, с ума сведёт.
- Ай ты ей, Владимир стольно-киевский! 
А нынче что у тебя теперь на разуме: 
Выдаешь девчину сам за женщину, 
За меня, Василисту за Микуличну?
Тут солнышку Владимиру к стыду пришло; 
Повесил свою буйну голову, 
Сам говорил таково слово:
- Молодой Ставер сын Годинович! 
За твою великую за похвальбу 
Торгуй во нашем городе во Киеве, 
Во Киеве во граде век беспошлинно!
Поехали во землю Ляховицкую, 
Ко тому королю Ляховицкому.
Тут век про Ставра старину поют
Синему морю на тишину,
Вам всем, добрым людям, на послушанье.

----------


## Ramil

*Вольга и Микула Селянинович* 
Когда воссияло солнце красное
На тое ли на небушко на ясное,
Тогда зарождался молодой Вольга,
Молодой Вольга Святославович.
Как стал тут Вольга растеть-матереть,
Похотелося Вольге много мудрости:
Щукой-рыбою ходить ему в глубоких морях,
Птицей-соколом летать ему под оболока,
Серым волком рыскать да по чыстыим полям.
Уходили все рыбы во синии моря,
Улетали все птицы за оболока,
Ускакали все звери во темныи леса.
Как стал тут Вольга растеть-матереть,
Собирал себе дружинушку хоробрую:
Тридцать молодцов да без единого,
А сам-то был Вольга во тридцатыих.
Собирал себе жеребчиков темно-кариих,
Темно-кариих жеребчиков нелегчёныих.
Вот посели на добрых коней, поехали,
Поехали к городам да за получкою.
Повыехали в раздольице чисто поле,
Услыхали во чистом поле оратая.
Как орет в поле оратай, посвистывает,
Сошка у оратая поскрипывает,
Омешики по камешкам почиркивают.
Ехали-то день ведь с утра до вечера,
Не могли до оратая доехати
Они ехали да ведь и другой день.
Другой день ведь с утра до вечера,
Не могли до оратая доехати.
Как орет в поле оратай, посвистывает,
А омешики по камешкам почиркивают.
Тут ехали они третий день,
А третий день еще до пабедья.
А наехали в чистом поле оратая.
Как орет в поле оратай, посвистывает,
А бороздочки он да помётывает,
А пенье-коренья вывёртывает,
А большие-то каменья в борозду валит.
У оратая кобыла соловая,
Гужики у нее да шелковые,
Сошка у оратая кленовая,
Омешики на сошке булатные,
Присошечек у сошки серебряный,
А рогачик-то у сошки красна золота.
А у оратая кудри качаются,
Что не скачен ли жемчуг рассыпаются,
У оратая глаза да ясна сокола,
А брови у него да черна соболя.
У оратая сапожки зелен сафьян
Вот шилом пяты, носы востры,
Вот под пяту-пяту воробей пролетит,
Около носа хоть яйцо прокати.
У оратая шляпа пуховая,
А кафтанчик у него черна бархата.
Говорит-то Вольга таковы слова:
- Божья помочь тебе, оратай-оратаюшко!
Орать, да пахать, да крестьянствовати,
А бороздки тебе да помётывати,
А пенья-коренья вывёртывати,
А большие-то каменья в борозду валить!
Говорит оратай таковы слова:
- Поди-ка ты, Вольга Святославович!
Мне-ка надобна божья помочь крестьянствовати.
А куда ты, Вольга, едешь, куда путь держишь?
Тут проговорил Вольга Святославович:
- Как пожаловал меня да родной дядюшка,
Родной дядюшка да крестный батюшка,
Ласковый Владимир стольно-киевский,
Тремя ли городами со крестьянами:
Первым городом Курцовцем,
Другим городом Ореховцем,
Третьим городом Крестьяновцем.
Теперь еду к городам да за получкою.
Тут проговорил оратай-оратаюшко:
- Ай же ты, Вольга Святославович!
Там живут-то мужички да все разбойнички,
Они подрубят-то сляги калиновы
Да потопят тебя в речке да во Смородине!
Я недавно там был в городе, третьего дни,
Закупил я соли цело три меха,
Каждый мех-то был ведь по сто пуд...
А тут стали мужички с меня грошей просить,
Я им стал-то ведь грошей делить,
А грошей-то стало мало ставиться,
Мужичков-то ведь больше ставится.
Потом стал-то я их ведь отталкивать,
Стал отталкивать да кулаком грозить.
Положил тут их я ведь до тысячи:
Который стоя стоит, тот сидя сидит,
Который сидя сидит, тот лежа лежит.-
Тут проговорил ведь Вольга Святославович:
- Ай же ты, оратай-оратаюшко,
Ты поедем-ко со мною во товарищах.
А тут ли оратай-оратаюшко
Гужики шелковые повыстегнул,
Кобылу из сошки повывернул.
Они сели на добрых коней, поехали.
Как хвост-то у ней расстилается,
А грива-то у нее да завивается.
У оратая кобыла ступью пошла,
А Вольгин конь да ведь поскакивает.
У оратая кобыла грудью пошла,
А Вольгин конь да оставается.
Говорит оратай таковы слова:
- Я оставил сошку во бороздочке
Не для-ради прохожего-проезжего:
Маломощный-то наедет - взять нечего,
А богатый-то наедет - не позарится,-
А для-ради мужичка да деревенщины,
Как бы сошку из земельки повыдернути,
Из омешиков бы земельку повытряхнути
Да бросить сошку за ракитов куст.
Тут ведь Вольга Святославович
Посылает он дружинушку хоробрую,
Пять молодцов да ведь могучиих,
Как бы сошку из земли да повыдернули,
Из омешиков земельку повытряхнули,
Бросили бы сошку за ракитов куст.
Приезжает дружинушка хоробрая,
Пять молодцов да ведь могучиих,
Ко той ли ко сошке кленовенькой.
Они сошку за обжи вокруг вертят,
А не могут сошки из земли поднять,
Из омешиков земельки повытряхнуть,
Бросить сошку за ракитов куст.
Тут молодой Вольга Святославович
Посылает-от дружинушку хоробрую
Целым он ведь десяточком.
Они сошку за обжи вокруг вертят,
А не могут сошки из земли выдернуть,
Из омешиков земельки повытряхнуть,
Бросить сошку за ракитов куст.
И тут ведь Вольга Святославович
Посылает всю свою дружинушку хоробрую,
Чтобы сошку из земли повыдернули,
Из омешиков земельку повытряхнули,
Бросили бы сошку за ракитов куст.
Они сошку за обжи вокруг вертят,
А не могут сошки из земли повыдернуть,
Из омешиков земельки повытряхнуть,
Бросить сошку за ракитов куст.
Тут оратай-оратаюшко
На своей ли кобыле соловенькой
Приехал ко сошке кленовенькой.
Он брал-то ведь сошку одной рукой,
Сошку из земли он повыдернул,
Из омешиков земельку повытряхнул,
Бросил сошку за ракитов куст.
А тут сели на добрых коней, поехали,
Как хвост-то у ней расстилается,
А грива-то у ней да завивается.
У оратая кобыла ступью пошла,
А Вольгин конь да ведь поскакивает.
У оратая кобыла грудью пошла,
А Вольгин конь да оставается.
Тут Вольга стал да он покрикивать,
Колпаком он стал да ведь помахивать:
- Ты постой-ко ведь, оратай-оратаюшко!
Кабы этая кобыла коньком бы была,
За эту кобылу пятьсот бы дали.
Тут проговорил оратай-оратаюшко:
- Ай же глупый ты, Вольга Святославович!
Я купил эту кобылу жеребеночком,
Жеребеночком да из-под матушки,
Заплатил за кобылу пятьсот рублей.
Кабы этая кобыла коньком бы была,
За эту кобылу цены не было бы!
Тут проговорил Вольга Святославович:
- Ай же ты, оратай-оратаюшко,
Как-то тебя да именем зовут,
Нарекают тебя да по отечеству?-
Тут проговорил оратай-оратаюшко:
- Ай же ты, Вольга Святославович!
Я как ржи-то напашу да во скирды сложу,
Я во скирды сложу да домой выволочу,
Домой выволочу да дома вымолочу,
А я пива наварю да мужичков напою,
А тут станут мужички меня похваливати:
"Молодой Микула Селянинович!"...

----------


## Ramil

*Вавила и скоморохи* 
У честной вдовы да у Ненилы
А у ней было чадо Вавила.
А поехал Вавилушка на ниву,
Он ведь нивушку свою орати,
Еще белую пшеницу засевати,
Родну матушку свою хочет кормити.
А ко той вдове да ко Нениле
Пришли люди к ней веселые,
Веселые люди, не простые,
Не простые люди - скоморохи:
- Уж ты здравствуешь, честна вдова Ненила!
У тебя где чадо да нынь Вавила?
- А уехал Вавилушка на ниву,
Он ведь нивушку свою орати,
Еще белую пшеницу засевати:
Родну матушку хочет кормити.
Говорят как те ведь скоморохи:
- Мы пойдем к Вавилушке на ниву,
Он нейдет ли с нами скоморошить?
А пошли скоморохи к Вавилушке на ниву:
- Уж ты здравствуешь, чадо Вавила,
Тебе дай бог нивушку орати,
Еще белую пшеницу засевати:
Родну матушку тебе кормити.
- Вам спасибо люди веселые,
Веселые люди, скоморохи;
Вы куда пошли да по дороге?
- Мы пошли на инищее царство
Переигрывать царя Собаку,
Еще сына его да Перегуду,
Еще зятя его да Пересвета,
Еще дочь его да Перекрасу.
Ты пойдем, Вавила, с нами скоморошить.
Говорило тут чадо Вавила:
- Я ведь песен петь да не умею,
Я в гудок играть да не горазден.-
Говорил Кузьма да со Демьяном:
- Заиграй, Вавила, во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособят.
Заиграл Вавила во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособил.
У того ведь чада у Вавилы
А было в руках-то понукальце,
А и стало тут ведь погудальце;
Еще были в руках да тут ведь вожжи,
Еще стали шелковые струнки.
Еще то чадо да тут Вавила
Видит: люди тут да не простые,
Не простые люди-то, святые;
Он походит с ними да скоморошить.
Он повел их да ведь домой же.
Еще тут честна вдова да тут Ненила
Еще стала тут да их кормити.
Понесла она хлебы-то ржаные -
А и стали хлебы-то пшеничны;
Понесла она курицу варену -
Еще курица да ведь взлетела,
На печной столб села да запела.
Еще та вдова да тут Ненила
Еще видит: люди не простые,
Не простые люди-то, святые.
Отпустила тут Вавилу скоморошить.
А идут да скоморохи по дороге,
На гумне мужик горох молотит.
- Тебе бог помочь да те, крестьянин,
На бело горох да молотити!
- Вам спасибо, люди веселые,
Веселые люди, скоморохи!
Вы куда пошли да по дороге?
- Мы пошли на инищее царство
Переигрывать царя Собаку,
Еще сына его да Перегуду,
Еще зятя его да Пересвета,
Еще дочь его да Перекрасу.-
Говорил да тут да ведь крестьянин:
- У того царя да у Собаки
А окол двора-то тын железный,
А на каждой тут да на тычинке
По человеческой сидит головке;
А на трех ведь на тычинках
Еще нету человеческих головок,
Тут и вашим-то да быть головкам.
- Уж ты ой еси да ты, крестьянин!
Ты не мог ведь нам добра тут сдумать,
Еще лиха нам ты не сказал бы!
Заиграй, Вавила, во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособят.
Заиграл Вавила во гудочек,
А Кузьма с Демьяном приспособил -
Полетели голубята-то стадами,
А стадами тут да табунами;
Они стали у мужика горох клевати,
Он ведь стал их кичигами сшибати,
Зашибал он, думал, голубяток,
Зашибал да всех своих ребяток.
Говорил да тут да ведь крестьянин:
- Уж как тяжко тут да согрешил я!
Это люди шли да не простые,
Не простые люди-то, святые!
А идут скоморохи по дороге,
А навстречу мужик едет торговати.
- Тебе бог помочь да те, крестьянин,
Ай тебе горшками торговати!
- Вам спасибо, люди веселые,
Веселые люди, скоморохи!
Вы куда пошли да по дороге?
- Мы пошли на инищее царство
Переигрывать царя Собаку,
Еще сына его да Перегуду,
Еще зятя его да Пересвета,
Еще дочь его да Перекрасу.-
Говорил да тот да ведь крестьянин:
- У того царя да у Собаки
А окол двора да тын железный,
А на каждой тут да на тычинке
По человеческой сидит головке;
А на трех-то ведь на тычинках
Еще нету человеческих головок,
Тут и вашим-то да быть головкам.
- Уж ты ой еси да ты, крестьянин!
Ты не мог нам добра ведь сдумать,
Еще лиха нам ты не сказал бы!
Заиграй, Вавила, во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособят.
Заиграл Вавила во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособил -
Полетели куропцы с рябами,
Полетели пеструхи с чюхарями,
Полетели марьюхи с косачами.
Они стали по оглоблям-то садиться,
Он ведь стал их тут да бити
И во свой ведь воз да класти.
Наложил он их да весь возочек,
А поехал мужик да во городочек.
Становился он да во рядочек,
Развязал да он да свой возочек -
Полетели куропцы с рябами,
Полетели пеструхи с чюхарями,
Полетели марьюхи с косачами.
Посмотрел ведь во своем-то он возочке,
Еще тут у него одни да черепочки.
- Ой, я тяжко тут да согрешил ведь!
Это люди шли да не простые,
Не простые люди-то, святые!
А идут скоморохи по дороге,
Еще красная да тут девица,
А она холсты да полоскала.
- Уж ты здравствуешь, красна девица,
Набело холсты да полоскати!
- Вам спасибо, люди веселые,
Веселые люди, скоморохи!
Вы куда пошли да по дороге?
- Мы пошли на инищее царство
Переигрывать царя Собаку,
Еще сына его да Перегуду,
Еще зятя его да Пересвета,
Еще дочь его да Перекрасу.
Говорила красная девица:
- Пособи вам бог переиграти
И того царя да вам Собаку,
Еще сына его да Перегуду,
Еще зятя его да Пересвета,
А и дочь его да Перекрасу.
- Заиграй, Вавила, во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособят.
Заиграл Вавила во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособил,
А у той у красной у девицы
У ней были-то холсты-то ведь холщовы.
Еще стали-то атласны да шелковы.
Говорит как красная девица:
- Тут ведь люди шли да не простые,
Не простые люди-то, святые!
А идут скоморохи по дороге,
А пришли во инищее царство.
Заиграл да тут да царь Собака,
Заиграл Собака во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец -
Еще стала вода да прибывати,
Хочет он водой их потопити.
- Заиграй, Вавила, во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособят.
Заиграл Вавила во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособил.
И пошли быки-то тут стадами,
А стадами тут да табунами,
Еще стали воду упивати,
Еще стала вода да убывати.
- Заиграй, Вавила, во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособят.
Заиграл Вавила во гудочек,
А во звончатый во переладец,
А Кузьма с Демьяном припособил.
Загорелось инищее царство
И сгорело с края и до края.
Посадили тут Вавилушку на царство,
Он привез ведь тут да свою матерь.

----------


## Ramil

*Дунай Иванович*  
В стольном в городе во Киеве, 
Что у ласкова сударь-князя Владимира 
А и было пированье-почестный пир, 
Было столованье-почестный стол, 
Много на пиру было князей и бояр 
И русских могучих богатырей.
А и будет день в половина дня,
Княженецкий стол во полустоле,
Владимир-князь распотешился,
По светлой гридне похаживает,
Черные кудри расчесывает,
Говорил он, сударь ласковый Владимир-князь
Таково слово:
«Гой оси вы, князи и бояра 
И могучие богатыри! 
Все вы в Киеве переженены, 
Только я, Владимир-князь, холост хожу, 
А и холост я хожу, неженат гуляю. 
А кто мне-ка знает сопротивницу *, 
Сопротивницу знает, красну девицу, — 
Как бы та была девица станом статна, 
Станом бы статна и умом свершна [1], 
Ее белое лицо как бы белый снег, 
И ягодицы [2] как бы маков цвет, 
А и черные брови как соболи, 
А и ясные очи как бы у сокола». 
А и тут больший за меньшего хоронится, 
От меньшого ему, князю, ответу нету. 
Из того было стола княженецкого, 
Из той скамьи богатырския 
Выступается Иван Гостиный сын, 
Скочил он на место богатырское, 
Скричал он, Иван, зычным голосом:
«Гой еси ты, сударь ласковый Владимир-князь! 
Благослови пред собой слово молвити, 
И единое слово безопальное *, 
А и без тое палы великия. 
Я ли, Иван, в Золотой орде бывал 
У грозного царя Етмануила Етмануиловича 
И видел во дому его дву дочерей:
Первая дочь — Настасья-королевична, 
А другая — Афросинья-королевична;
Сидит Афросинья в высоком терему, 
За тридесять замками булатными, 
А и буйные ветры не вихнут на ее, 
А красное солнцо не печет лицо;
А и то-то, сударь, девушка станом статна, 
Станом статна и умом свершна,     
Белое лицо как бы белый снег,
А и ягодицы как маков цвет, 
Черные брови как бы соболи, 
Ясные очи как у сокола. 
Посылай ты, сударь, Дуная свататься». 
Владимир-князь стольный киевский, 
Приказал наливать чару зелена вина 
В полтора ведра, 
Подносить Ивану Гостиному 
За те его слова хорошие, 
Что сказал ему обручницу. 
Призывает он, Владимир-князь, 
Дуная Иваныча в спальну к себе 
И стал ему на словах говорить:
«Гой еси ты, Дунай сын Иванович! 
Послужи ты мне службу заочную — 
Съезди, Дунай, в Золоту орду 
Ко грозному королю Етмануилу Етмануиловичу 
О добром деле — о сватанье 
На его на любимой на дочери, 
На честной Афросинье-королевичне. 
Бери ты моей золотой казны, 
Бери триста жеребцов 
И могучих богатырей». 
Подносит Дунаю чару зелена вина 
В полтора ведра, 
Турий рог меду сладкого 
В полтретья ведра.
Выпивает он, Дунай, чару тоя зелена вина 
И турий рог меду сладкого. 
Разгоралася утроба богатырская, 
И могучие плечи расходилися 
Как у молода Дуная Ивановича, 
Говорит он, Дунай, таково слово:
«А и ласково солнцо, ты Владимир-князь!
Не надо мне твоя золота казна,
Не надо триста жеребцов,
И не надо могучие богатыри, —
А и только пожалуй одного мне молодца,
Как бы молода Екима Ивановича,
Который служит Алешке Поповичу».
Владимир-князь стольный киевский
Тотчас сам он Екима руками привел:
«Вот-де те, Дунаю, будет паробочок». 
А скоро Дунай снаряжается,
Скоря того богатыри поездку чинят
Из стольного города Киева
В дальну орду Золоту землю.
И поехали удалы добры молодцы,
А и едут неделю споряду *,
И едут неделю уже другую,
И будут они в Золотой орде
У грозного короля Етмануила Етмаяуиловича;
Середи двора королевского 
Скакали молодцы с добрых коней, 
Привязали добрых коней к дубову столбу, 
Походили во палату белокаменну. 
Говорит тут Дунай таково слово:
«Гой еси, король в Золотой орде! 
У тебе ли во палатах белокаменных 
Нету спасова образа, 
Некому у те помолитися, 
А и не за что тебе поклонитися». 
Говорит тут король Золотой орды, 
А и сам он, король, усмехается:
«Гой еси, Дунай сын Иванович! 
Али ты ко мне приехал 
По-старому служить и по-прежнему?» 
Отвечает ему Дунай сын Иванович:
«Гой еси ты, король в Золотой орде! 
А и я к тебе приехал
Не по-старому служить и не по-прежнему, — 
Я приехал о деле о добром к тебе, 
О добром-то деле — о сватанье:
На твоей, сударь, любимой-то на дочери, 
На честной Афросинье-королевичне, 
Владимир-князь хочет женитися». 
А и тут королю за беду стало, 
А рвет на главе кудри черные 
И бросает о кирпищат пол, 
А при том говорит такое слово:
«Гой еси ты, Дунай сын Иванович! 
Кабы прежде у меня не служил верою и правдою, 
То б велел посадить во погребы глубокие 
И уморил бы смертью голодною 
За те твои слова за бездельные». 
Тут Дунаю за беду стало, 
Разгоралось его сердце богатырское, 
Вынимал он свою сабельку вострую,
Говорил таково слово:
«Гой еси, король Золотой орды!
Кабы у тя во дому не бывал,
Хлеба-соли не едал,
Ссек бы по плеч буйну голову».
Тут король неладом * заревел зычным голосом,
Псы борзы заходили на цепях, —
А и хочет Дуная живьем стравить
Теми кобелями меделянскими *,
Скричит тут Дунай сын Иванович:
«Гой еси, Еким сын Иванович!
Что ты стал да чего глядишь?
Псы борзы заходили на цепях,
Хочет нас с тобой король живьем стравить».
Бросился Еким сын Иванович,
Он бросился на широкий двор,
А и те мурзы-улановья
Не допустят Екима до добра коня,
До своей его палицы тяжкия,
А и тяжкия палицы, медныя литы,—
Они были в три тысячи пуд.
Не попала ему палица железная,
Что попала ему ось та тележная,
А и зачал Еким помахивати,
Прибил он силы семь тысячей мурзы-улановья,
Пятьсот он прибил меделянских кобелей.
Закричал тут король зычным голосом:
«Гой еси, Дунай Иванович!
Уйми ты своего слугу верного,
Оставь мне силы хоть на Семены,
А бери ты мою дочь любимую,
Афросинью-королевичну».
А и молоды Дунай сын Иванович
Унимал своего слугу верного,
Пришел ко высокому терему,
Где сидит Афросинья в высоком терему,
За тридесять замками булатными.
Буйны ветры не вихнут на ее,
Красно солнцо лица не печет.
Двери у палат были железные,
А крюки-пробои по булату злачены.
Говорил тут Дунай таково слово:
«Хоть нога изломит, а двери выставить!» 
Пнет во двери железные, 
Приломал он крюки булатные,
Все тут палаты зашаталися. 
Бросится девица, испужалася, 
Будто угорелая вся, 
Хочет Дуная во уста целовать. 
Проговорит Дунай сын Иванович:
«Гой еси, Афросинья-королевична! 
А и ряженый кус — да не суженому есть. 
Не целую я тебя во сахарные уста, 
А и бог тебе, красну девицу, милует, — 
Достанешься ты князю Владимиру». 
Взял ее за руку за правую, 
Повел из палат на широкий двор, 
А и хочут садиться на добрых на коней, — 
Спохватился король в Золотой орде, 
Сам говорил таково слово:
«Гой еси ты, Дунай Иванович! 
Пожалуй подожди мурзы-улановья». 
И отправляет король своих мурзы-улановья 
Везти за Дунаем золоту казну. 
И те мурзы-улановья 
Тридцать телег ординских насыпали 
Златом и серебром и скатным земчугом, 
А сверх того каменьи самоцветными. 
Скоро Дунай снаряжается, 
И поехали они ко городу ко Киеву. 
А и едут неделю уже споряду, 
А и едут уже другую, 
И тут же везут золоту казну. 
А наехал Дунай бродучий след *, 
Не доехавши до Киева за сто верст, 
Сам он Екиму тут стал наказывать:
«Гой еси, Еким сын Иванович!
Вези ты Афросинью-королевичну
Ко стольному городу ко Киеву,
Ко ласкову князю Владимиру
Честно, хвально и радостно,—
Было бы нам чем похвалитися
Великому князю во Киеве».
А сам он, Дунай, поехал по тому следу
По свежему, бродучему.
А и едет уж сутки другие,
В четвертые сутки след дошел
На тех на лугах на потешныих,
Куда ездил ласковый Владимир-князь
Завсегда за охотою.
Стоит на лугах тут бел шатер,
Во том шатру опочив держит красна девица,
А и та ли Настасья-королевична.
Молоды Дунай он догадлив был,
Вымал из палушна тугой лук,
Из колчана вынул калену стрелу,
А и вытянул лук за ухо,
Калену стрелу,
Котора стрела семи четвертей.
Хлестнет он, Дунай, по сыру дубу,
А спела ведь тетивка у туга лука,
А дрогнет матушка сыра земля
От того удару богатырского,
Угодила стрела в сыр кряковистый дуб,
Изломала его в черенья ножевые,
Бросилася девица из бела шатра, будто угорелая, 
А и молоды Дунай он догадлив был, 
Скочил он, Дунай, со добра коня, 
Воткнет копье во сыру землю, 
Привязал он коня за востро копье, 
И горазд он со девицею дратися, — 
Ударил он девицу по щеке, 
А пнул он девицу под гузна, — 
Женский пол от того пухол живет, 
Сшиб он девицу с резвых ног, 
Он выдернул чингалище булатное, 
А и хочет взрезать груди белые. 
Втапоры девица возмолилася:
«Гой еси ты, удалой добрый молодец! 
Не коли ты меня, девицу, до смерти, 
Я у батюшки-сударя отпрошалася, — 
Кто мене побьет во чистом поле, 
За того мне, девице, замуж идти». 
А и тута Дунай сын Иванович 
Тому ее слову обрадовался, 
Думает себе разумом своим:
«Служил я, Дунай, во семи ордах,
В семи ордах семи королям,
А не мог себе выжить красныя девицы,
Ноне я нашел во чистом поле
Обручницу-сопротивницу».
Тут они обручалися.
Круг ракитова куста венчалися.
А скоро ей приказ отдал собиратися
И обрал у девицы сбрую всю —
Куяк и панцырь с кольчугою.
Приказал он девице наряжатися
В простую епанечку * белую.
И поехали ко городу ко Киеву.
Только Владимир стольный киевский
Втапоры едет от злата венца [3],
И приехал князь на свой княженецкий двор,
И во светлы гридни убиралися,
За убраные столы сажалися.
А и молоды Дунай Иванович
Приехал ко церкви соборныя,
Ко тем попам и ко дьяконам,
Приходил он во церкву соборную,
Просит честныя милости
У того архирея соборного —
Обвенчать на той красной девице.
Рады были тому попы соборные,
В те годы присяги не ведали,
Обвенчали Дуная Ивановича,
Венчального дал Дунай пятьсот рублев
И поехал ко князю Владимиру.
И будет у князя на широком дворе,
И скочили со добрых коней с молодой женой,
И говорил таково слово:
«Доложитесь князю Владимиру 
Не о том, что идти во светлы гридни, — 
О том, что не в чем идти княгине молодой, 
Платья женского только одна и есть епанечка белая». 
А втапоры Владимир-князь он догадлив был, 
Знает он, кого послать, — 
Послал он Чурила Пленковича 
Выдавать платьица женское цветное. 
И выдавали они тут соян * хрущатой камки * 
На тое княгиню новобрачную, 
На Настасыо-королевичну, 
А цена тому сояну сто тысячей. 
И снарядили они княгиню новобрачную, 
Повели их во палаты княженецкие, 
Во те гридни светлые, 
Сажали за столы убраные, 
За ества сахарные и за питья медяные, 
Сели уже две сестры за одним столом. 
А и молоды Дунай сын Иванович
Женил он князя Владимира
Да и сам тут же женился,
В том же столе столовати стал [4].
А жили они время немалое,
У князя Владимира,
У солнышка Сеславьевича
Была пирушка веселая,
Тут пьяный Дунай расхвастался:
«Что нет против меня во Киеве такова стрельца — 
Из туга лука по приметам стрелять». 
Что взговорит молода княгиня Апраксевна:
«Что гой еси ты, любимый мой зятюшка, 
Молоды Дунай сын Иванович! 
Что нету-де во Киеве такова стрельца, 
Как любезной сестрице моей Настасье-королевичне». 
Тут Дунаю за беду стало, 
Бросали они жеребья, 
Кому прежде из туга лука стрелять, 
И досталось стрелять его молодой жене 
Настасье-королевичне, 
А Дунаю досталось на главе золото кольцо держать. 
Отмерили место на целу версту тысячну, 
Держит Дунай на главе золото кольцо, 
Вытягала Настасья калену стрелу, 
Спела-де тетивка у туга лука, 
Сшибла с головы золото кольцо 
Тою стрелкою каленою. 
Князи и бояра тут металися, 
Усмотрили калену стрелу, — 
Что на тех-то перушках лежит то золото кольцо. 
Втапоры Дунай становил на примету 
Свою молоду жену. 
Стала княгиня Апраксевна его уговаривати:
«Ай ты гой еси, любимый мой зятюшка, 
Молоды Дунай сын Иванович! 
Та ведь шуточка пошучена». 
Да говорила же его и молода жена:
«Оставим-де стрелять до другого дня, 
Есть-де в утробе у меня могуч богатырь.  
Первой-де стрелкой не дострелишь,
А другою-де перестрелишь,
А третью-де стрелкою в меня угодишь».
Втапоры князи и бояра
И вси сильны могучи богатыри
Его, молода Дуная, уговаривали.
Втапоры Дунай озадорился
И стрелял в примету на целу версту
В золото кольцо,
Становил стоять молоду жену.
И втапоры его молода жена
Стала ему кланятися
И перед ним убиватися:
«Гой еси ты, мой любезный ладушка,
Молоды Дунай сын Иванович!
Оставь шутку на три дни,
Хошь не для меня,
Но для своего сына нерожденного.
Завтра рожу тебе богатыря,
Что не будет ему сопротивника».
Тому-то Дунай не поворовал,
Становил свою молоду жену
Настасью-королевичну
На мету с золотым кольцом,
И велели держать кольцо на буйной главе.
Стрелял Дунай за целу версту из туга лука,—
А и первой стрелой он не дострелил,
Другой стрелой перестрелил,
А третьего стрелою в ее угодил.
Прибежавши Дунай к молодой жене,
Выдергивал чингалище булатное,
Скоро вспорол ей груди белые,—
Выскочил из утробы удал молодец,
Он сам говорит таково слово:
«Гой еси, сударь мой батюшка!
Как бы дал мне сроку на три часа,
А и я бы на свете был
Попрыжея и полутчея в семь семериц тебя».
А и тут молоды Дунай сын Иванович запечалился, 
Ткнул себя чингалищем во белы груди, 
Сгоряча он бросился во быстру реку, — 
Потому быстра река Дунай слывет, 
Своим устьем впала в сине море. 
А и то старина, то и деянье. 
ПРИМЕЧАНИЯ
* Слова, отмеченные звездочкой, объясняются в публикации "Краткий словарь 
редких, устаревших и местных слов", размещенной в библиотеке UserLine.
1 Умом свершна' — по уму равная. 
2 Я'годицы — щеки.
3 От злата венца — со свадьбы.
4 В том же столе столовати стал — в том же пиру пировать стал.

----------


## Wowik

> *Ставр Годинович*

 Мульфильм по былине  info

----------


## Ramil

Докиевские былины:  *Святогор и Илья Муромец* 
В славном городе во Муромле, 
Во селе было Карачарове, 
Сиднем сидел Илья Муромец, крестьянский сын, 
Сиднем сидел цело тридцать лет. 
Уходил государь его батюшка со родителем 
Со матушкою на работушку на крестьянскую. 
Как приходили две калики перехожия 
Под тое окошечко косявчето, 
Говорят калики таковы слова: 
«Ай же ты, Илья Муромец, крестьянский сын! 
Отворяй каликам ворота широкия, 
Пусти-ка калик к себе в дом». 
Ответ держит Илья Муромец: 
«Ай же вы, калики перехожия! 
Не могу отворить ворот широкиих, 
Сиднем сижу цело тридцать лет. 
Не владаю рукамы, ни ногамы». 
Опять говорят калики перехожия; 
«Выставай-ка, Илья, на резвы ноги, 
Отворяй-ка ворота широкия, 
Пускай-ка калик к себе в дом». 
Выставал Илья на резвы ноги, 
Отворял ворота широкия 
И пускал калик к себе в дом. 
Приходили калики перехожия, 
Они крест кладут по писаному,
Поклон ведут по-ученому, 
Наливают чарочку питьица медвянаго, 
Подносят-то Илье Муромцу. 
Как выпил-то чару питьица медвяпаго, 
Богатырско его сердце разгорелося, 
Его белое тело распотелося. 
Воспроговорят калики таковы слова: 
«Что чувствуешь в собе, Илья?» 
Бил челом Илья, калик поздравствовал:
«Слышу в собе силушку великую». 
Говорят калики перехожия: 
«Будешь ты, Илья, великий богатырь, 
И смерть тобе на бою не писана: 
Бейся-ратися со всяким богатырем 
И со всею паляницею удалою; 
А столько не выходи драться с Святогором-богатырем:
Его и земля на себе через силу носит; 
Не ходи драться с Самсоном-богатырем: 
У него на голове семь власов ангельских; 
Не бейся и с родом Микуловым: 
Его любит матушка сыра-земля; 
Не ходи още на Вольгу Сеславьича: 
Он не силою возьмет, так хитростью-мудростью. 
Доставай, Илья, коня собе богатырскаго, 
Выходи в раздольице чисто поле, 
Покупай перваго жеребчика, 
Станови его в срубу на три месяца, 
Корми его пшеном белояровым, 
А пройдет поры-времени три месяца, 
Ты по три ночи жеребчика в саду поваживай 
И в три росы жеребчика выкатывай, 
Подводи его к тыну ко высокому: 
Как станет жеребчик через тын перескакивать, 
И в ту сторону, и в другую сторону, 
Поезжай на нем, куда хочешь, 
Будет носить тебя». 
Тут калики потерялися. 
Пошел Илья ко родителю ко батюшку 
На тую работу на крестьянскую, 
Очистить надо пал от дубья-колодья: 
Он дубье-колодье все повырубил, 
В глубоку реку повыгрузил, 
А сам и сшел домой. 
Выстали отец с матерью от крепкаго сна 
-Испужалися: «Что это за чудо подеялось? 
Кто бы нам это сработал работушку?» 
Работа-то была поделана, и пошли они домой. 
Как пришли домой, видят: 
Илья Муромец ходит по избы. 
Стали его спрашивать, как он выздоровел. 
Илья и рассказал им, 
Как приходили калики перехожия, 
Поили его питьицем медвяныим: 
И с того он стал владать рукамы и ногамы, 
И силушку получил великую. 
Пошел Илья в раздольице чисто поле, 
Видит: мужик ведет жеребчика немудраго, 
Бураго жеребчика косматенькаго.
Покупал Илья того жеребчика, 
Что запросил мужик, то и дал; 
Становил жеребчика в сруб на три месяца, 
Кормил его пшеном белояровым, 
Поил свежей ключевой водой; 
И прошло поры-времени три месяца, 
Стал Илья жеребчика по три ночи в саду поваживать; 
В три росы его выкатывать, 
Подводил ко тыну ко высокому, 
И стал бурушко через тын перескакивать, 
И в ту сторону, и в другую сторону. 
Тут Илья Муромец седлал добра коня, зауздывал, 
Брал у батюшка, у матушки прощеньице-благословеньице 
И поехал в раздольице чисто поле. 
Наехал Илья в чистом поле на шатер белополотняный, 
Стоит шатер под великим сырым дубом, 
И в том шатре кровать богатырская немалая: 
Долиной кровать десять сажень, 
Шириной кровать шести сажень. 
Привязал Илья добра коня к сыру дубу, 
Лег на тую кровать богатырскую и спать заснул. 
А сон богатырский крепок: 
На три дня и на три ночи. 
На третий день услыхал его добрый конь 
Великий шум с-под сиверныя сторонушки: 
Мать сыра-земля колыбается, 
Темны лесушки шатаются, 
Реки из крутых берегов выливаются. 
Бьет добрый конь копытом о сыру землю, 
Не может разбудить Илью Муромца.
Проязычил конь языком человеческим: 
«Ай ясе ты, Илья Муромец! 
Спишь себе, проклаждаешься, 
Над собой незгодушки не ведаешь: 
Едет к шатру Святогор-богатырь. 
Ты спущай меня во чисто поле, 
А сам полезай на сурой дуб». 
Выставал Илья на резвы ноги, 
Спущал коня во чисто поле, 
А сам выстал во сырой дуб. 
Видит: едет богатырь выше лесу стоячаго, 
Головой упирает под облаку ходячую,
На плечах везет хрустальный ларец. 
Приехал богатырь к сыру дубу, 
Снял с плеч хрустальный ларец, 
Отмыкал ларец золотым ключом: 
Выходит оттоль жена богатырская. 
Такой красавицы на белом свете 
не видано и не слыхано: 
Ростом она высокая, походка у ней щепливая1) 
Очи яснаго сокола, бровушки чернаго соболя, 
С платьица тело белое. 
Как вышла из того ларца, 
Собрала на стол, полагала скатерти браныя, 
Ставила на стол ествушки сахарныя, 
Вынимала из ларца питьица медвяныя. 
Пообедал Святогор-богатырь 
И пошел с женою в шатёр проклаждатися, 
В разныя забавы заниматися. 
Тут богатырь и спать заснул. 
А красавица жена его богатырская 
Пошла гулять по чисту полю 
И высмотрела Илью в сыром дубу. 
Говорит она таковы слова: 
«Ай же ты, дородний добрый молодец! 
Сойди-ка со сыра дуба, 
Сойди, любовь со мной сотвори, 
Буде не послушаешься, 
Разбужу Святогора-богатыря и скажу ему, 
Что ты насильно меня в грех ввел». 
Нечего делать Илье: 
С бабой не сговорить, а с Святогором не сладить;
Слез он с того сыра дуба 
И сделал дело повеленое. 
Взяла его красавица, богатырская жена, 
Посадила к мужу в глубок карман 
И разбудила мужа от крепкаго сна. 
Проснулся Святогор-богатырь, 
Посадил жену в хрустальный ларец, 
Запер золотым ключем, 
Сел на добра коня и поехал ко Святым горам. 
Стал его добрый конь спотыкаться, 
И бил его богатырь плеткою шелковою 
По тучным бедрам,
И проговорит конь языком человеческим: 
«Опережь я возил богатыря да жену богатырскую, 
А нонь везу жену богатырскую и двух богатырей: 
Дивья мне потыкатися!» 
И вытащил Святогор-богатырь Илью Муромца 
Из кармана, и стал его выспрашивать, 
Кто он есть и как попал к нему во глубок карман. 
Илья ему сказал все по правды по истине. 
Тогда Святогор жену свою богатырскую убил, 
А с Ильей поменялся крестом 
И называл меньшим братом. 
Выучил Святогор Илью всем похваткам, 
Поездкам богатырским, 
И поехали они к Сиверным горам, 
И наехали путем-дорогою на великий гроб, 
На том гробу подпись подписана: 
«Кому суждено в гробу лежать, тот в него и ляжет». 
Лег Илья Муромец: 
Для него домовище и велико, и широко. 
Ложился Святогор-богатырь: 
Гроб пришелся по нем. 
Говорит богатырь таковы слова: 
«Гроб точно про меня делан. 
Возьми-тко крышку, Илья, закрой меня». 
Отвечает Илья Муромец: 
«Не возьму я крышки, больший брат, 
И не закрою тебя: 
Шутишь ты шуточку немалую, 
Сам себя хоронить собрался». 
Взял богатырь крышку и сам закрыл ею гроб; 
Да как захотел поднять ю,
Никак не может; 
Бился он и силился поднять и проговорил 
Илье Муромцу: 
«Ай меньший брат! 
Видно, судьбина поискала меня, 
Не могу поднять крышки, 
Попробуй-ка приподнять ю». 
Попробовал Илья Муромец 
Поднять крышку, да где ему! 
Говорит Святогор-богатырь: 
«Возьми мой меч-кладенец и ударь поперек крышки». 
Илье Муромцу не под силу и поднять Святогорова 
меча-кладенца. 
Зовет его Святогор-богатырь: 
«Наклонись ко гробу, ко маленькой щелочке, 
Я дохну на тебя духом богатырскиим». 
Как наклонился Илья 
И дохнул на него Святогор-богатырь 
Своим духом богатырскиим: 
Почуял Илья, что силы в нем 
Против прежняго прибавилось втрое, 
Поднял он меч-кладенец и ударил поперек крышки. 
От того удара великаго 
Посыпались искры, 
А где ударил меч-кладенец, 
На том месте выросла полоса железная. 
Зовет его Святогор-богатырь: 
«Душно мне, меньший брат, 
Попробуй още ударить мечом вдоль крышки». 
Ударил Илья Муромец вдоль крышки, 
И тут выросла железная полоса. 
Опять проговорит Святогор-богатырь: 
«Задыхаюсь я, меньший братец: 
Наклонись-ка ко щелочке, я дохну още на тебя 
И передам тебе силушку великую». 
Отвечает Илья Муромец: 
«Будет с меня силы, больший братец; 
Не то земля на собе носить не станет». 
Промолвил тут Святогор-богатырь: 
«Хорошо ты сделал, меньший брат, 
Что не послушал моего последняго наказа: 
Я дохнул бы на тебя мертвым духом, 
И ты бы лег мертв подле меня. 
А теперь прощай, владай моим мечом-кладенцом, 
А добра коня моего богатырскаго 
Привяжи к моему гробу. 
Никто, кроме меня, не совладает с этим конем». 
Тут пошел из щелочки мертвый дух, 
Простился Илья с Святогором, 
Привязал его добра коня ко тому гробу, 
Опоясал Святогоров меч-кладенец 
И поехал в раздольице чисто поле.

----------


## Ramil

Докиевские былины:  *Погребение Святогора* 
Ехали они тут, Святогор и Илья, куда ли, бог знает
Едут, едут, глядят - на гроб наехали.
Стоит гроб большой, никому не впору.
Пустой стоит. Святогор говорит Ильи:
- Ну, попробуй, ложись, не на тебя ли рублен?-
Илья послушался, лег-
Ровно малой ребенок в гробу.
Не по нем гроб-то строен.
А Святогор лег - в самой раз ему.
Ну, попробовал, вставать хочет.
И не выйти ему из гроба-то: крышка нахлопнулась.
Говорит он Илье:
- Руби, говорит, брат, со всей силы.-
Илья палицу свою поднял, стал по гробу бить.
Раз ударит - железной обруч наскочит.
Другой раз ударит - другой обруч наскочит.
Святогор говорит:
- Нет, видать, не выйти мне отсюдова.
И зачем лез! - Так там и помер, Святогор-то.
А Илья дальше поехал.

----------


## Ramil

Докиевские былины  *Вольга* 
Закатилось красное солнышко
За лесу (шки за) темные, за моря за широкие,
Россаждалися звёзды частые по светлу небу:
Порождался Вольга сударь Буславлевич
На святой Руси.
И рос Вольга Буславлевич до пяти годков,
Пошол Вольга сударь Буславлевич по сырой земли;
Мать сыра-земля сколыбалася,
Звери в лесах разбежалися,
Птицы по подоблачью разлеталися,
И рыбы по синю морю разметалися,
И пошол Вольга сударь Буславлевич
Обучаться всяких хитростей-мудростей,
Всяких языков он разныих;
Задался Вольга сударь Буславлевич на семь год,
А прожил двенадцать лет,
Обучался хитростям-мудростям,
Всяких языков разныих.
Собирал дружину себе добрую,
Добрую дружину, хоробрую,
И тридцать богатырей без единаго,
Сам становился тридцатыим:
– Ай же вы, дружина моя добрая, хоробрая!
Слушайте большаго братца атамана-то,
Вы делайте дело повеленое:
Вейте веревочки шелковые,
Становите веревочки по темну лесу,
Становите веревочки по сырой земли,
А ловите вы куниц, лисиц, 
Диких зверей, черных соболей
И подкопучиих белых заячков,
Белых заячков, малых горносталюшков,
И ловите по три дня, по три ночи.– 
Слухали большаго братца атамана-то,
Делали дело повеленое:
Вили веревочки шелковые,
Становили веревочки по темну лесу по сырой земли.
Ловили по три дня, по три ночи,
Не могли добыть ни одного зверка.
Повернулся Вольга сударь Буславлевич,
Повернулся он левым зверём;
Поскочил по сырой земли по темну лесу,
Заворачивал куниц, лисиц,
И диких зверей, черных соболей,
И белых поскакучиих заячков,
И малыих горностаюшков.
И буде во граде во Киеве
А со своею дружиною со доброю,
И скажет Вольга сударь Буславлевич:
– Дружинушка ты моя добрая, хоробрая!
Слухайте большаго братца атамана-то
И делайте дело повеленое,
А вейти силышка шелковыя,
Становите силышка на тёмный лес,
На тёмный лес, на самый верх,
Ловите гусей, лебедей, ясныих соколей,
А малую птицу-то пташицу,
И ловите по три дня, и по три ночи.–
И слухали большаго братца атамана-то,
А делали дело повелёное:
А вили силышка шелковы,
Становили силышка на темный лес, на самый верх;
Ловили по три дни, по три ночи,
Не могли добыть ни одной птички.
Повернулся Вольга сударь Буславлевич Науй птицей,
Полетел по подоблачью. 
Заворачивал гусей, лебедей, ясныих соколей
И малую птицу-ту пташицу.
И будут во городе во Киеве
Со своей дружинушкой со доброю;
Скажет Вольга сударь Буславлевич:
– Дружина моя добрая, хоробрая!
Слухайте большаго братца атамана-то,
Делайте вы дело повеленое:
Возьмите топоры дроворубные,
Стройте судёнышко дубовое,
Вяжите путевья шелковые,
Выезжайте вы на сине море,
Ловите рыбу семжинку да белужинку,
Шученьку, плотиченку,
И дорогую рыбку осетринку,
И ловите по три дни и по три ночи.–
И слухали большаго братца атамана-то,
Делали дело повелёное:
Брали топоры дроворубные,
Строили судёнышко дубовое,
Вязали путевья шелковыя,
Выезжали на сине море,
Ловили по три дня, по три ночи,
Не могли добыть ни одной рыбки.
Повернулся Вольга сударь Буславлевич
рыбой щучинкой
И побежал по синю морю.
Заворачивал рыбу семжинку, белужинку,
Щученку, плотиченку,
Дорогую рыбку осетринку.
И будут во граде во Киеве
Со своею дружиною со доброю,
И скажет Вольга сударь Буславлевич: 
– Дружина моя добрая, хоробрая!
Вы слушайте большаго братца атамана-то:
Кого бы нам послать во Турец-землю,
Проведати про думу про царскую,
И что царь думы думает,
И думает ли ехать на святую Русь?
А стараго послать – будет долго ждать;
Середняго послать-то – вином запоят,
А малаго послать,
Маленькой с девушкамы заиграется,
А со молодушкамы распотешится,
А со старыма старушкамы разговор держать,
И буде нам долго ждать.
И видно уже, Вольге самому пойти!–
Повернулся Вольга сударь Буславлевич
Малою птицею-пташицей,
Полетел ён по подоблачью.
И будет скоро во той земли турецкоей,
Будет у сантала у турецкаго,
А у той палаты белокаменной,
Против самых окошечек,
И слухает он речи тайныя.
Говорит царь со царицею:
Ай же ты, царица Панталовна!
А ты знаешь ли про то, ведаешь?
На Руси-то трава растет не по-старому,
А на Руси трава растет не по-старому,
Цветы цветут не по-прежнему,
А видно, Вольги-то живого нет.
А поеду я на святую Русь,
Возьму я себе девять городов,
Подарю я девять сынов,
А тебе, царица Панталовна, 
Подарю я шубоньку дорогу.–
Проговорит царица Панталовна:
– Ай же ты, царь Турец-сантал!
А я знаю про то, ведаю:
На Руси трава все ростет по-старому,
Цветы-то цветут все по-прежнему.
А ночесь спалось, во снях виделось:
Быв с-под восточныя с-под сторонушки
Налетала птица малая пташица,
А с-под западней с-под сторонушку
Налетала птица черной ворон;
Слеталися оны во чистом поле,
Промежду собой подиралися;
Малая птица-пташица
Чернаго ворона повыклевала,
И по перышку она повыщипала
А на ветер все повыпускала.–
Проговорит царь Турец-сантал:
– Ай же ты, царица Панталовна!
А я думаю скоро ехать на святую Русь,
Возьму я девять городов,
И подарю своих девять сыновей,
Привезу себе шубоньку дорогую.–
Говорит царица Панталовна:
– А не взять тебе девяти городов,
И не подарить тебе девяти сынов,
И не привезти тебе шубоньки дорогую!–
Проговорит царь Турец-сантал:
– Ах ты, старый чорт!
Сама спала, себе сон видела!–
И ударит он по белу лицу,
И повернется,– по другому,
И кинет царицу об кирпичен пол, 
И кинет ю второй-то раз:
– А поеду я на святую Русь,
Возьму я девять городов,
И подарю своих девять сыновей,
Привезу себе шубоньку дорогую!–
А повернулся Вольга сударь Буславлевич,
Повернулся серым волком
И поскочил-то ён на конюшен двор,
Добрых коней-тех всех перебрал,
Глотки-то у всех у них перервал.
А повернулся Вольга сударь Буславлевич
Малым горносталюшком,
Поскочил во горницу во ружейную,
Тугие луки переломал,
И шелковые тетивочки перервал
И каленыя стрелы все повыломал,
Вострые сабли повыщербил,
Палицы булатныя дугой согнул.
Тут Вольга сударь Буславлевич,
Повернулся Вольга сударь Буславлевич
Малою птицею-пташицей,
И будет скоро во граде во Киеве,
И повернулся он добрым молодцом
И будет он с своею со дружиною со доброю:
– Дружина моя добрая, хоробрая!
Пойдемте вы во Турец-землю.–
И пошли оны во Турец-землю,
И силу турецкую во полон брали:
– Дружина моя добрая, хоробрая!
Станем-те теперь полону поделять!
Что было на делу дорого,
Что было на делу дешево?
А добрые кони по семи рублей, 
А вострые сабли по пяти рублей,
А оружье булатное по шести рублей,
Палицы булатные по три рубля.
А то было на делу дешево – женский пол:
Старушечки были по полушечки,
А молодушечки по две полушечки,
А красныя девушки по денежке.

----------


## Ramil

Докиевские былины  *Святогор и тяга земная*  *Вариант I*  
Поехал Святогор путем-дорогою широкою,
И по пути встрелся ему прохожий.
Припустил богатырь своего добра коня
К тому прохожему,
Никак не может догнать его:
Поедет во всю рысь - прохожий идет впереди;
Ступою едет - прохожий идет впереди.
Проговорит богатырь таковы слова:
«Ай же ты, прохожий человек,
Приостановись не сомножечко,
Не могу тебя догнать на добром коне».
Приостановился прохожий,
Снимал с плеч сумочку
И кладывал сумочку на сыру землю.
Говорит Святогор-богатырь:
«Что у тебя в сумочке?»
«А вот подыми с земли, так увидишь».
Сошёл Святогор с добра коня,
Захватил сумочку рукою,
Не мог и пошевелить;
Стал здымать обема рукамы,
Только дух под сумочку мог подпустить,
А сам по колена в землю угряз.
Говорит богатырь таковы слова:
«Что это у тебя в сумочку накладано?
Силы мне не занимать стать,
А я и здынуть сумочку не могу».-
«В сумочке у меня тяга земная».-
«Да кто ж ты есть, и как тебя именем зовут,
Звеличают как по изотчины?»-
«Я есть Микулушка Селянинович».-
«Ты още скажи, Микулушка,
Поведай-ка, как мне узнать судьбину божию?»
«А вот поезжай путем-дорогою прямоезжею до розстани,
А от розстани сверни влево,
И пусти коня во всю прыть лошадиную,
И подъедешь к Сиверным горам.
У тых у гор, под великим деревом стоит кузница,
И ты спроси у кузнеца про свою судьбину».-
Поехал Святогор дорогою прямоезжею,
От розстани свернул влево,
Пустил коня во всю прыть лошадиную:
Стал его добрый конь поскакивать,
Реки, моря перескакивать,
Широкия раздолья промеж ног пущать.
Ехал Святогор-богатырь три дня
И доехал до Сиверных гор,
До того до дерева великаго и до той кузницы:
В кузницы кузнец кует два тонкиих волоса.
Говорит богатырь таковы слова:
«А что ты куешь, кузнец?»
Отвечает кузнец:
«Я кую судьбину, кому на ком жениться».-
«А мне на ком жениться?»-
«А твоя невеста в царстве Поморском,
В престольном во городе,
Тридцать лет лежит во гноище».
Стоит богатырь, пораздумался:
«Дай-ка я поеду в тые царство Поморское
И убью тую невесту».
Приехал он к царству Поморскому,
Ко тому ко городу ко престольному,
Приезжал к домишечку убогому,
Входит в избу: никого нет дома,
Одна только девка лежит во гноище;
Тело у ней точно еловая кора.
Вынул Святогор-богатырь пятьсот рублей
И положил на стол, и взял свой вострый меч,
И бил ее мечом по белой груди,
А затым и уехал из царства Поморскаго.
Проснулась девка, смотрит:
С нея точно еловая кора спала,
А на столе лежит денег пятьсот рублей;
И стала она красавицей:
Такой на свете не видано, на белом не слыхано.
На тын деньги почала она торговать
И наживала безсчотну золоту казну,
Строила кораблики черленые,
Накладала товары драгоценные
И поехала по славну по синю морю.
Приехала она ко городу великому на Святых горах
И стала продавать товары драгоценные.
Слух про ея красоту пошел по всему городу
И по всему царству.
Пришел и Святогор-богатырь
Посмотреть на красавицу-
Полюбилась она ему.
Стал он ю сватать за себя,
И она пошла за него замуж.
Как поженился на ней и легли спать,
Увидел он рубчик на нея белой груди
И спрашивал жену:
«Что у тебя за рубец на белой груди?»
Отвечала ему жена:
«В наше царство Поморское приезжал невем человек,
Оставил в нашей избы денег пятьсот рублей,
А я спала крепким сном.
Как проснулась: у меня рубец на белой груди,
И точно еловая кора спала с бела тела,
А до той поры-времени
Я лежала во гноище цело тридцать лет».
Тут Святогор-богатырь дознал,
Что от судьбины своей никуда не уйдешь.   _Вариант II_  
Снарядился Святогор
Во в чисто поле гуляти,
Заседлает своего добра коня
И едет по чисту полю.
Не с кем Святогору силой померяться,
А сила-то по жилочкам так живчиком и переливается.
Грузно от силушки,
Как от тяжелаго беремени.
Вот и говорит Святогор:
«Как бы я тяги нашел,
Так я бы всю землю поднял!»
Наезжает Святогор в степи
На маленькую сумочку переметную;
Берет погонялку, пощупает сумочку-
Она не скрянется,
Двинет перстом ее-
Не сворохнется, хватит с коня рукою-
Не подымется.
«Много годов я по свету езживал,
А эдакова чуда не наезживал,
Такова дива не видывал:
Маленькая сумочка переметная
Не скрянется, не сворохнется,
Не подымется!»
Слезает Святогор с добра коня,
Ухватил он сумочку обема рукама,
Поднял сумочку повыше колен:
И по колена Святогор в землю угряз,
А по белу лицу не слезы,
А кровь течет.
Где Святогор увяз,
Тут и встать не мог,
Тут ему было и кончание.

----------


## Wowik

> А то было на делу дешево – женский пол:
> Старушечки были по полушечки,
> А молодушечки по две полушечки,
> А красныя девушки по денежке.

 Да, совсем не дорого.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А то было на делу дешево – женский пол:
> Старушечки были по полушечки,
> А молодушечки по две полушечки,
> А красныя девушки по денежке.   Да, совсем не дорого.

 Денежка - вроде золотая монета, причём довольно большого номинала. Хотя могу ошибаться.

----------


## Wowik

> Денежка - вроде золотая монета, причём довольно большого номинала. Хотя могу ошибаться.

 в гривне десять копеек, в рубле сто; в копейке две деньги или четыре полушки. 
1 алтын = 3 копейки = 6 денежек;
1 деньга (денежка) = 1/2 копейки;   

> А молодушечки по две полушечки,
> А красныя девушки по денежке.

 соответственно девки и молодухи в одну цену

----------


## randir

Евпатий Коловрат - герой русского эпоса. Во многом напоминает героя былин, которому, однако, пришлось биться не с Соловьем-разбойником, не с Идолищем поганым, а с самым реальным врагом Руси — ратью Батыевой.
«Повесть о разорении Рязани Батыем» — одно из самых трагических произведений древнерусской литературы (написано, скорее всего, в начале XVI века). О содержании его говорит само название. Летописный рассказ о приходе полчищ Батыя на Русь соединяется здесь с элементами былинного и легендарного повествования. Один за другим гибнут рязанские князья, хотя они бесстрашно бьются против превосходящих сил врага. При этом им удается уничтожить множество татар. Вот некоторые эпизоды борьбы: «И была сеча зла и ужасна... Батыевы же силы велики были и непреоборимы; один рязанец бился с тысячей, а два с десятью тысячами... И бились так крепко и нещадно, что и сама земля застонала, а Батыевы полки все смешались. И едва одолели их полки сильные татарские. В той сечи убит был благоверный великий князь Юрий Ингваревич, брат его князь Давыд Ингваревич Муромский, брат его князь Глеб Ингваревич Коломенский, брат их Всеволод Пронский, и многие князья местные, и воеводы крепкие, и воинство: удальцы и резвецы, узорочье и воспитание рязанское — все равно умерли и единую чашу смертную испи-ли. Ни один из них не повернул вспять, но все вместе полегли мертвые... И многих горожан убили, а иных ранили, а иные от великих трудов и ран изнемогли. А в шестой день спозаранку пошли поганые на город — одни с огнями, другие со стенобитными орудиями, а третьи с бесчисленными лестницами — и взяли град Рязань в 21-й день декабря. И пришли в церковь соборную Пресвятой Богородицы, и великую княгиню Агриппину, мать великого князя, со снохами и прочими княгинями посекли мечами, а епископа и священников огню предали — во святой церкви пожгли. И во граде многих людей, и жен, и детей мечами посекли, а других в реке потопили... и весь град пожгли, и всю красоту знаменитую, и богатство рязанское... И не осталось во граде ни одного живого: все равно умерли и единую чашу смертную испили. Не было туг ни стонущего, ни плачущего — ни отца и матери о чадах, ни чад об отце и матери, ни брата о брате, ни сродников о сродниках, но все вместе лежали мертвые...»
Вот в этот-то момент в повести появляется «некто из вельмож рязанских по имени Евпатий Коловрат»: с одним из князей он находил-ся в Чернигове и, узнав о нашествии Батыя, поспешил домой; «и выступил из Чернигова со малою дружиною, и помчался быстро». «И приехал в землю Рязанскую и увидел ее опустевшую, города разорены, церкви пожжены, люди убиты... И воскричал Евпатий в горести души своей, распаляяся в сердце своем». Обратим внимание, как древний русский писатель предельно сжато передавал состояние человека: горе и жажда мщения охватывают Евпатия при виде случившегося. Он опоздал к главному сражению и теперь хочет наверстать упущенное, хотя и знает, что ему придется разделить участь всех рязанцев. Безоглядное стремление выполнить воинский долг и готовность испить «единую смертную чашу» -- это в равной степени свойственно на-родному богатырю и княжескому воеводе. «И собрал небольшую дружину — тысячу семьсот человек, соблюденных Богом вне города. И погнались вослед безбожного царя, и едва нагнали его в земле Суздальской, и внезапно напали на станы Батыевы. И начали сечь без милости, и смешалися все полки татарские. И стали татары точно пьяные или безумные. И бил их Евпатий так нещадно, что и мечи притуплялись, и брал он мечи татарские и сек их татарскими. Татарам почудилось, что мертвые восстали. Евпатий же, насквозь проезжая сильные полки татарские, бил их нещадно. И ездил средь полков татарских так храбро и мужественно, что и сам царь устрашился.
И едва поймали татары из полка Евпатьева пять человек воинских, изнемогших от великих ран. И привели их к царю Батыю, а царь Батый стал их спрашивать: "Какой вы веры, и какой земли, и что мне много зла творите?" Они же отвечали: "Веры мы христианской, а витязи мы великого князя Юрия Ингваревича Рязанского, а от полка мы Евпатия Коловрата. Посланы мы от князя Ингваря Ингваревича Рязанского тебя, сильного князя, почествовать, и с честью проводить, и честь тебе воздать. Да не дивись, царь, что не успеваем наливать чаш на великую силу — рать татарскую". Царь же подивился ответу их мудрому»... Ответ пленных воинов заставляет вспомнить символику многих народных песен, в которых битва уподоблялась пиру: на нем врагов «чествовали» оружием, «подносили» им «чаши» — то есть смерть. Батый решает выслать против Евпатия своего шурина — богатыря Хостоврула. Тот похвастался, что приведет русского воеводу живым. «И обступили Евпатия сильные полки татарские, желая живым его взять. И съехался Хостоврул с Евпатием. Евпатий же был исполнен силою и рассек Хостоврула на полы до седла. И стал сечь силу татарскую, и многих тут знаменитых богатырей Батыевых побил, одних на полы рассекал, а других до седла разрубал.
И возбоялись татары, видя, какой Евпатий крепкий исполин. И навели на него множество орудий для метания камней, и стали бить по нему из бесчисленных камнеметов, и едва убили его. И принесли тело его к царю Батыю. Царь же Батый послал за мурзами, и князьями, и санчакбеями (военачальниками), и стали все дивиться храбрости, и крепости, и мужеству воинства рязанского. И сказали царю мурзы, князи и санчакбеи: "Мы со многими царями, во многих землях, на многих битвах бывали, а таких удальцов и резвецов не видали, и отцы наши не рассказывали нам. Это люди крылатые, не знают они смерти и так крепко и мужественно на конях бьются — один с тысячею, а два с десятью тысячами. Ни один из них не съедет живым с побоища". И сказал Батый, смотря на тело Евпатьево: "О Коловрат Евпатий! Хорошо ты меня попотче-вал с малою своею дружиною, и многих богатырей сильной моей орды побил, и много полков разбил. Если бы такой вот служил у меня, — держал бы его у самого сердца своего". И отдал тело Евпатия оставшимся людям из его дружины, которых похватали на побоище. И велел царь Батый отпустить их и ничем не вредить им».
Евпатий Коловрат, подобно былинным богатырям, уничтожает вражескую силу, противопоставляя ей свою богатырскую мощь. Но, в отличие от былин, сражение оканчивается гибелью героя. Кроме того, Евпатия окружает дружина -- это обычные воины, не богатыри. И, наконец, не забудем, что подвиг и гибель Евпатия вписаны в конкретное историческое событие 1237 года и о Евпатий говорится как о реальном лице — княжеском воеводе. Это переплетение исторической конкретики и эпического вымысла, а также поэтических элементов, близких к поздней народной исторической поэзии, позволяет предположить, что вся история об опоздавшем на битву воине, испившем свою смертную чашу, восходит к историческим песням XIII—XIV веков, в которых запечатлелись трагедия и героизм русских людей времен татаро-монгольского нашествия.  
Он рожден был на славной рязанской земле,
С юности верным спутником стал ему острый булатный меч.
Его копье всегда било точно в цель, смерть таилась в его стреле,
И самой судьбой суждено ему было Отчизны покой беречь. 
Час беды настал, то на Русь пришел жестокий хан Батый,
Города и села все разграбил, разорил да пожег дотла.
Скольких людей он сгубил, сколько осквернил великих святынь,
Дым пожарищ, горький плач и тяжелый стон понесли по стране перелетные ветра. 
Под осадой пали Коломна, Владимир, Москва, Рязань,
Рати русские были разбиты и рассеяны по лесной глуши.
И куда ни ступал Евпатий, скорбное пепелище представало его плачущим глазам,
Порой грезилось даже, что будто бы сама Русь растворилась в той могильной, ледяной тиши. 
Грозный князь черниговский Михаил дал на вече в подмогу ему триста ратников,
Уцелевших рязанцев поднял громовой набат, их возглавил воин-монах Ратибор.
И не стало проклятым татарам житья от внезапных налетов безмолвных всадников,
Беспощадных мстителей от погонь укрыл своей хвойной сенью дремучий Перунов бор.  
Многих смог Евпат твердостью, верой и мужеством вдохновить на отпор ордам варваров-степняков,
Всегда первым в любую сечу он влетал на горячем гнедом коне.
Прочь бежали монголы от ужаса, в прах разбитые мощью русских клинков,
С каждым новым ударом по супостату приближалась победа в войне. 
Но сумел коварный и злой Батый вновь собрать воедино свои дрогнувшие перед рязанским витязем полчища,
Силой страшной, несметной окружили под Суздалем со всех сторон наших смелых богатырей.
Наступая вовсюду сплошной стеной, оттеснили их в гиблые топи и враждебные всему живому урочища,
Затравили обманом и хитростью словно диких, опасных и непокорных зверей. 
У замшелых развалин хором царя Берендея, в древней чаще седого Перунова бора,
На вершине холма вместе с храброй дружиной Ратибор и Евпатий стоят.
Позади их непролазная трясина болота, а за ним недоступная бескрайняя воля,
С трех сторон подступают верные псы Батыя, силы так неравны, и пути нет назад. 
От рассвета до ночи длился тот лютый, смертельный, последний и воистину страшный бой,
Много тысяч врагов поразили тяжелые руки отважных славян.
Груды израненных тел высились между еще живых растерзанной кровавой горой,
На изрытую землю медленно опускался окрашенный алым, пропитанный болью и мукой вечерний туман. 
Как ни бились татары, а по-честному не сумели повергнуть героев или взять их живыми в плен,
И тогда они валунами из камнеметов в упор безжалостно расстреляли их.
Пал Евпат, но перед врагами не дрогнул, не унизился, не преклонил колен,
Русичи полегли, но и сквозь века их несломленный дух в наших помнящих сердцах жив! 
Где честная могила Евпатия,
Знают ясные зори с курганами.
Знала старая песня про витязя,
Да и ту унесло ветром-вихорем.

----------


## Wowik

> ....
> А то было на делу дешево – женский пол:
> Старушечки были по полушечки,
> А молодушечки по две полушечки,
> А красныя девушки по денежке.

 Сколько лет прошло, а мир меняется слабо.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Удивительно другое, что из всего приведённого материала, именно эти четыре строки вызвали интерес  ::

----------


## chaika

Давайте запостить целую Повѣсть врѣменныхъ лѣтъ!

----------

